# SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*More information to be posted soon. *</span>


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

<span style='font-family:Impact'>*If you have any questions send me a PM.* :wave:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

:0 i got somthing good for this hop 2 see every1 there


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jan 22 2009, 09:50 PM~12789081
> *:0 i got somthing good for this hop 2 see every1 there
> *


What's up Jason, can't wait to see what you are bringing. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be going....see you there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 11:12 PM~12789338
> *ill be going....see you there
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

my bike should be done by then :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

Kapital Kreations will be out there as always Socios this is a Club Mandatory event like every year. Great show and great people. Cant wait.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW.... ALWAYS A GOOD ONE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We will be there ....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 23 2009, 12:25 PM~12793248
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW.... ALWAYS A GOOD ONE
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confution 2 will be there


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 09:56 PM~12789146
> *What's up Jason, can't wait to see what you are bringing.  :cheesy:
> *


 ttt for the best show in sac and nor cal :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

hopefully my truck be done and make your show!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juicy67 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be threr...Hopefully my car is done...


----------



## Juicy67 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be there...Hopefully my car is done...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juicy67_@Jan 23 2009, 06:42 PM~12796614
> *I'll be there...Hopefully my car is done...
> *


This must be Mike. :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juicy67_@Jan 23 2009, 05:42 PM~12796614
> *I'll be there...Hopefully my car is done...
> *


Welcome to Layitlow Mike  Can't wait to see your car finished


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

u know i'll be there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ill be there...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YES SIR! YOU KNOW I'M THERE. :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

any cash given out


----------



## Juicy67 (Jan 10, 2009)

ya this is Mike.. Whats up..Cant wait to get my car back too..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE THIS YEAR! HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Nosotros tambien le vamos a cayer!  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 24 2009, 12:57 PM~12802843
> *any cash given out
> *


We don't give cash payouts at our show,but if anything changes we'll let you know and also post it up on here


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Can't wait for the show.

Socios alway have a good show.

Larry


----------



## nathizle (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THEE ARTISTICS B.C OF ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE FO SHOOW :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2009, 05:52 PM~12821994
> *:biggrin:
> *


See you saturday


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

MR.O DOGG IS THAT 65 GOING TO BE THERE ,YOU AN YOUR FAMILIA ,AN THE CLUB BEEN PUTTIN ON A BAD ASS SHOW,ME AN MY SON CHRIS WAS AT THE FIRST SHOW AN BEEN RECEIVING A TROPHY EVERY SINCE ,MY 50 CHEV,IS IN THE WORKS,RIGHT,NOW HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE BY THE SHOW.BUT OUR CLUB WILL BE THERE, REPPIN,THE BOMBA CLICKA,OLD ILLUSIONS.SACRA. BATTERS UP.OUT ON FIRST,GABE,.........THAT BASEBALL GAME SHOULD BE FUN CANT WAIT TO GET NACHO OUT , :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.

WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR & WE SHALL HAVE A GREAT TIME THIS YEAR IN 2009.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 24 2009, 01:57 PM~12802843
> *any cash given out
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Flyer coming out soon.



Music provided by Martin The Hitman


flyers sponsor by IMAPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 27 2009, 11:41 AM~12828660
> *Flyer coming out soon.
> Music provided by Martin The Hitman
> flyers sponsor by IMAPALAS MAGAZINE
> *


YOU KNOW THIS SHOW IS NOT TO BE MISSED!!!!!!

can't wait to get out there again....one of the best shows in Nor Cal.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 10:44 AM~12828685
> *YOU KNOW THIS SHOW IS NOT TO BE MISSED!!!!!!
> 
> can't wait to get out there again....one of the best shows in Nor Cal.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 27 2009, 12:02 PM~12828843
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 27 2009, 07:57 AM~12827737
> * MR.O DOGG IS THAT 65 GOING TO BE THERE ,YOU AN YOUR FAMILIA ,AN THE CLUB BEEN PUTTIN ON A BAD ASS SHOW,ME AN MY SON CHRIS WAS AT THE FIRST SHOW AN BEEN RECEIVING A TROPHY EVERY SINCE ,MY 50 CHEV,IS IN THE WORKS,RIGHT,NOW HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE BY THE SHOW.BUT OUR CLUB WILL BE THERE,  REPPIN,THE BOMBA CLICKA,OLD ILLUSIONS.SACRA.  BATTERS UP.OUT ON FIRST,GABE,.........THAT BASEBALL GAME SHOULD BE FUN CANT WAIT TO GET NACHO OUT , :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 10:44 AM~12828685
> *YOU KNOW THIS SHOW IS NOT TO BE MISSED!!!!!!
> 
> can't wait to get out there again....one of the best shows in Nor Cal.....
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Vendors :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 29 2009, 09:42 AM~12848434
> *Vendors :dunno:
> *


Send me a PM, on what you are planning on selling.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 29 2009, 10:53 AM~12848532
> *Send me a PM, on what you are planning on selling.
> *



I talked 2 Gabe bout homie :biggrin: pm me ur add please


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2009, 09:56 AM~12848563
> *I talked 2 Gabe bout homie  :biggrin:  pm me ur add please
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 10:44 PM~12789001
> *More information to be posted soon. </span>
> *


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

*Had alotta fun last year, cant wait 4 this one* :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ SACRAMENTO-MODESTO WILL BE THERE. WHATS UP WITH THE HOP AND IS THERE ANY RULES (HELL NO) ?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Jan 22 2009, 09:49 PM~12789068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's the rules


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

can't wait!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got it marked on my calendar...see you guys their


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Look forward to this show every year


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 31 2009, 01:14 PM~12868282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuttylicious86 (Jan 26, 2009)

congrats on your 7 yrs strong socios... hopefully up and runin by then..mark from stockton mybe an addition to the stockton chapter


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

last year was a good one, this one should be even better! see you there :420:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuttylicious86_@Feb 1 2009, 07:49 PM~12877497
> *congrats on your 7 yrs strong socios... hopefully up and runin by then..mark from stockton mybe an addition to the stockton chapter
> *


Thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2009, 03:14 PM~12868282
> *got it marked on my calendar...see you guys their
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

music provided by* Martin The Hitman*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 08:10 AM~12892010
> *music provided by Martin The Hitman
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 08:10 AM~12892010
> *music provided by Martin The Hitman
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Will be there!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 4 2009, 12:41 AM~12901645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

I HAVEN'T BEEN TO THIS SHOW BEFORE. SOUNDS LIKE AGOOD SHOW. IM THERE FOR SURE THIS YEAR


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The Lo*Lystics will definitely be there..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE+Feb 3 2009, 11:17 PM~12901273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 4 2009, 01:41 AM~12901645
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2009, 07:01 PM~12908304
> *
> *


was up mr pres.. you know we gonna be here.. hope to see ya there. take care..late. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 5 2009, 02:54 AM~12912513
> *was up mr pres.. you know we gonna be here.. hope to see ya there. take care..late. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm there again this year!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 5 2009, 01:28 PM~12915735
> *I'm there again this year!
> *




thank you señorita :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 5 2009, 01:28 PM~12915735
> *I'm there again this year!
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>*If you have any questions send me a PM.* :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 6 2009, 08:13 AM~12924017
> *<span style='color:red'>If you have any questions send me a PM. :wave:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2009, 04:33 PM~12917631
> *thank you señorita  :biggrin:
> *


 No need to thank me, thank you guys for always putting together really good shows!!!!


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Low Perfections will be in the house


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 6 2009, 03:46 PM~12928450
> *Low Perfections will be in the house
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Thomas can't wait 2 c Nando's truck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds like its gonna be lots of fun.....Cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 6 2009, 03:46 PM~12928450
> *Low Perfections will be in the house
> 
> 
> ...


tell mario to bring his bike


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 7 2009, 08:32 PM~12938229
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: sup jess :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 10:49 PM~12789068
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>If you have any questions send me a PM. :wave:
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:32 PM~12938767
> *:wave: sup jess :biggrin:
> *



Q-VO homie, u know I'll be at ur show on 10/13/09 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GALAXY (Oct 13, 2008)

HEY WHATS UP JESSIE :wave:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

BLVD KINGS will be there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALAXY_@Feb 9 2009, 09:31 PM~12956750
> *HEY  WHATS  UP  JESSIE :wave:
> *



hola señorita :wave:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Imperials is Looking forward to going again this year, we had a ball last year.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Feb 9 2009, 09:22 PM~12957754
> *BLVD KINGS will be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 9 2009, 09:29 PM~12957960
> *Imperials is Looking forward to going again this year, we had a ball last year.
> *



It was great having your club at our show last year, I am glad to hear you had a good time. We also had a good time at your show. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: Nice show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 9 2009, 11:32 AM~12951638
> *Q-VO homie, u know I'll be at ur show on 10/13/09  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: wuts on the 13th :uh: :uh:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

the fleetwood cruizer will be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Proud to be a SOCIO!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 9 2009, 10:46 PM~12958281
> *:angry: wuts on the 13th :uh:  :uh:
> *




sorry the 18th Carnales Unidos Carshow

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458058 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Feb 10 2009, 12:59 PM~12963621
> *Proud to be a SOCIO!!!!!!
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:31 PM~12963936
> *sorry the 18th Carnales Unidos Carshow
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458058 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Feb 10 2009, 12:59 PM~12963621
> *Proud to be a SOCIO!!!!!!
> *


x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 10 2009, 06:13 PM~12966473
> *x2 :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 9 2009, 10:32 PM~12958027
> *
> *



donde estan las fotos ?????quiero ver :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Feb 11 2009, 08:43 AM~12972288
> *donde estan las fotos ?????quiero ver :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!! I had a great time kicking it with all of you. Gabe was talking about we should be doing it again. I will post the pictures when i get home, i don't have my camera at work today.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

requesting this day off to hang out with the SOCIOS


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2009, 09:28 AM~12972711
> *requesting this day off to hang out with the SOCIOS
> *


Orale, I am going to get you to work then J/P!! :cheesy: How you been Supreme, you will have a good time at our show.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS C.C san jose will be in the house again with supporting our Sac chapter!!!
Looking forward to another great show and the haters!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 11 2009, 04:26 PM~12975386
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C san jose will be in the house again with supporting our Sac chapter!!!
> Looking forward to another great show and the haters!!
> *


sup pimp, im feeleing yo signature    :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget music provided by












:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 11 2009, 10:00 AM~12973011
> *Orale, I am going to get you to work then J/P!!  :cheesy:  How you been Supreme, you will have a good time at our show.
> *



YEAH ILL WORK THE HIDDEN BEER ICE CHEST :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2009, 09:31 PM~12979578
> *YEAH ILL WORK THE HIDDEN BEER ICE CHEST :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 11 2009, 03:26 PM~12975386
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C san jose will be in the house again with supporting our Sac chapter!!!
> Looking forward to another great show and the haters!!
> *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2009, 09:31 PM~12979578
> *YEAH ILL WORK THE HIDDEN BEER ICE CHEST :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :nicoderm: Looking forward to seeing you. :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 11 2009, 09:46 PM~12979754
> *:yes:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by madmax64+Feb 11 2009, 08:43 AM~12972288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui te van las pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 12 2009, 10:21 AM~12982975
> *Aqui te van las pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Those are my homeboys Louie and his brother Martin (with the hat). Gotta give them a call and ask them if they gonna go to your show. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

flyer coming soooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 12:35 PM~12994654
> *flyer coming soooooooooooooooooooon
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 12:35 PM~12994654
> *flyer coming soooooooooooooooooooon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST will be in the house for sure always a great show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL+Feb 13 2009, 07:53 PM~12998189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup socios :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

Was up socios... :wave: should be a nice show as always.. see you guys out there.. late.:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I picked up the frame for the lowrider bike raffle today. It needs some work but it will be really nice in the end. :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll be back :biggrin:  for this show :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Feb 14 2009, 09:58 PM~13005915
> *I'll be back :biggrin:   for this show :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 12 2009, 10:21 AM~12982975
> *Aqui te van las pics.
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: sup


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are some of the Socios member after our meeting planning for our 7th Annual Car Show.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey I was wondering who I would speak to about setting up a booth? also are you guys having any performances?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 09:10 AM~13016485
> *Hey I was wondering who I would speak to about setting up a booth? also are you guys having any performances?
> *


Send me a pm with your # and I'll call you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 10:10 AM~13016485
> *Hey I was wondering who I would speak to about setting up a booth? also are you guys having any performances?
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

went to the show last year had a good time i think this time ill enter my ride nuthin special but always down to have a good time a ill get some bois to bring out theres to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408+Feb 14 2009, 12:30 PM~13002740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Here are some of the Socios member after our meeting planning for our 7th Annual Car Show. 
[/quote]



sorry I could not make it


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2009, 05:44 PM~13004265
> *I picked up the frame for the lowrider bike raffle today. It needs some work but it will be really nice in the end.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 17 2009, 12:01 PM~13029399
> *TTT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS will be n da house fo sho.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 17 2009, 03:00 PM~13030535
> *LUXURIOUS will be n da house fo sho.
> *


Who cares! Lol, im kidding!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 17 2009, 03:40 PM~13030938
> *Who cares! Lol, im kidding!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 17 2009, 03:33 PM~13031389
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Feb 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13032510
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



was up homie, how you been?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 17 2009, 06:40 PM~13033171
> *was up homie, how you been?
> *



same sh!t over here just cold hno: wish it would warm up so i can work on my tan LOL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 17 2009, 03:40 PM~13030938
> *Who cares! Lol, im kidding!
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Small update on the bike were going to raffle off. I should have all the metal work done by monday if it doesnt rain.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 18 2009, 04:33 PM~13041857
> *:0
> *




wuz up homie, how u been?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 09:47 AM~13048967
> *wuz up homie, how u been?
> *


I've bee n good just working and chillin and yu bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 19 2009, 11:32 AM~13049844
> *I've bee n good just working and chillin and yu bro.
> *



tambien gotta work 2 pay da bills :biggrin: hey bro we r having da carshow in King City again u think u can make it out here wit ur models?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453591


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 12:17 PM~13050161
> *tambien gotta work 2 pay da bills  :biggrin:  hey bro we r having da carshow in King City again u think u can make it out here wit ur models?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453591
> *


Ya bro ill go and c wutr girls want 2 come out I had fun last year and hope more ppl come out and support.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 19 2009, 01:48 PM~13050863
> *Ya bro ill go and c wutr girls want 2 come out I had fun last year and hope more ppl come out and support.
> *



thanksssssssssssssss I'm trying 2 get da dunk tank 4 Ruthie :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 01:56 PM~13050940
> *thanksssssssssssssss I'm trying 2 get da dunk tank 4 Ruthie  :biggrin:
> *


No Mames guay!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 19 2009, 05:02 PM~13053177
> *No Mames guay!
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13053177
> *No Mames guay!
> *




u know u liked it


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 01:56 PM~13050940
> *thanksssssssssssssss I'm trying 2 get da dunk tank 4 Ruthie  :biggrin:
> *


Lol that was funny when u dunk her.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Flyer coming soon  *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 19 2009, 10:57 PM~13056361
> *Flyer coming soon
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 08:53 PM~13054810
> *u know u liked it
> *


Hell No, that water was cold...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 20 2009, 11:35 AM~13060048
> *Hell No, that water was cold...
> *



believe me I could tell :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2009, 12:06 PM~13060354
> *believe me I could tell  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

where's the flyer???


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Feb 20 2009, 02:00 PM~13061718
> *where's the flyer???
> *


A couple more adjustments and we'll post it


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2009, 11:06 AM~13060354
> *believe me I could tell  :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: pix


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2009, 10:59 PM~13065674
> *:nicoderm: pix
> *



let see if I could find them :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

how do we reg for ur show?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 22 2009, 12:17 PM~13076842
> *how do we reg for ur show?
> *


We don't do pre reg it's just day of show


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bob1969_@Feb 22 2009, 08:26 PM~13081311
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Hey Bob, heard that the bomb is finally out of your house. :cheesy: I bet Jenny is happy. LOL!!

I say we get the bomb going and lets tell Jenny to get the plaque on order. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

papa smurf is going to be there...!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 23 2009, 10:10 AM~13085103
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 23 2009, 10:10 AM~13085103
> *TTT
> *



so I take it u r going 2 b at da show señorita? :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's the flyer


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice flyer


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Seriously this one of the best shows of the year, and a great family show ( 4-real ) i have been to plenty of shows that people throw, where there is drama and bullshit everywhere,

at there show i can take my Family and you guys can take yours and nothing will happened - there is no alcohol. If youngsters come in wearing gangshit not only security but all car clubs help to kick them fools out.



So again if you can lets go there other than "El Faider" trying to touch you it will be cool


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13091320
> *Seriously this one of the best shows of the year, and a great family show ( 4-real ) i have been to plenty of shows that people throw, where there is drama and bullshit everywhere,
> 
> at there show i can take my Family and you guys can take yours and nothing will happened - there is no alcohol. If youngsters come in wearing gangshit not only security but all car clubs help to kick them fools out.
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

eres puñal :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_IS THIS AN OUTDOOR OR INDOOR SHOW, WILL THERE BE POWER OUTLETS._


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2009, 08:17 PM~13091465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> eres puñal  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Feb 23 2009, 08:36 PM~13091774
> *IS THIS AN OUTDOOR OR INDOOR SHOW, WILL THERE BE POWER OUTLETS.
> *



out door only, no electricity


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 23 2009, 07:06 PM~13091320
> *Seriously this one of the best shows of the year, and a great family show ( 4-real ) i have been to plenty of shows that people throw, where there is drama and bullshit everywhere,
> 
> at there show i can take my Family and you guys can take yours and nothing will happened - there is no alcohol. If youngsters come in wearing gangshit not only security but all car clubs help to kick them fools out.
> ...


  What up Tito?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2009, 08:47 PM~13091941
> *out door only, no electricity
> *


In dat case, I better take a straw hat and a bunch of water. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 23 2009, 09:25 PM~13093214
> *In dat case, I better take a straw hat and a bunch of water.  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah cause that day gets hot


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 23 2009, 10:25 PM~13093214
> *In dat case, I better take a straw hat and a bunch of water.  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2009, 02:46 PM~13087115
> *Here's the flyer
> 
> 
> ...





:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2009, 01:46 PM~13087115
> *Here's the flyer
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is the frame for the lowrider bike were going to raffle off. Tomorrow it will be off for paint.


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2009, 07:32 PM~13102781
> *Here is the frame for the lowrider bike were going to raffle off. Tomorrow it will be off for paint.
> 
> 
> ...


Right on The Bike is going to *Henry's Auto Body & Paint in Tracy , Ca *. Keep checking back for more updates


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2009, 07:32 PM~13102781
> *Here is the frame for the lowrider bike were going to raffle off. Tomorrow it will be off for paint.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

bikes and cars paying the same? :uh:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Feb 25 2009, 01:51 AM~13105748
> *bikes and cars paying the same? :uh:
> *


Yeah all registrations pay the same


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:14 AM~13107708
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 02:35 PM~13109905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goin dumb to the macarena? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 25 2009, 09:27 AM~13107289
> *Yeah all registrations pay the same
> *


koo.. any different category for 16" and 20" 16" n three wheel ? :uh:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Feb 26 2009, 04:25 AM~13116387
> *koo.. any different category for 16" and 20" 16" n three wheel ? :uh:
> *


16" and 20" bikes compete together at our show but the categories are split street, mild, and full custom  if you have any othe questions just ask


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 02:35 PM~13109905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

was up SOCIOS so we ready for this show ?> :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 27 2009, 12:04 AM~13125654
> *was up SOCIOS so we ready for this show ?> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: If your not ready then you still have a few months to get ready. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 10:44 PM~12789001
> *More information to be posted soon. </span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Feb 28 2009, 03:18 PM~13139492
> *:0
> *


What's up Compa :wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 1 2009, 12:32 AM~13142763
> *What's up Compa :wave:
> *


Manditory for Uce show cant wait for this one! Hear lot of good things about this one :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 1 2009, 10:51 AM~13144699
> *Manditory for Uce show cant wait for this one! Hear lot of good things about this one :thumbsup:
> *


Its always a good show UCE, ever since the first show in woodland. It's just a good show to hang out and kick back. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Mar 1 2009, 10:51 AM~13144699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rigth on we'll see you guys there Uce came to the show hella deep one year and won Most Members


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 10:44 PM~12789001
> *More information to be posted soon. </span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Mar 1 2009, 02:36 PM~13145704
> *Its always a good show UCE, ever since the first show in woodland. It's just a good show to hang out and kick back. :thumbsup:
> *


Right on Uso! Yea was kickin it with Max Saturday out here in SJ said this one it for your area cant wait ot see the Family ridin deep up there! Take Care Uce I'll Holla....... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 2 2009, 09:13 AM~13152582
> *Right on Uso! Yea was kickin it with Max Saturday out here in SJ said this one it for your area cant wait ot see the Family ridin deep up there! Take Care Uce I'll Holla....... :biggrin:
> *


Alright


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 2 2009, 09:13 AM~13152582
> *Right on Uso! Yea was kickin it with Max Saturday out here in SJ said this one it for your area cant wait ot see the Family ridin deep up there! Take Care Uce I'll Holla....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> Cool can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Marking down the days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> > Cool can't wait :biggrin:
> 
> 
> is mario and his brother coming


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 3 2009, 11:27 AM~13165722
> *Marking down the days!!!!!!!!
> *


im going to ask u to model for my bike that day :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> im going to ask u to model for my bike that day :biggrin:
> [/quote
> Of course!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> > im going to ask u to model for my bike that day :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > Of course!
> 
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 3 2009, 11:31 AM~13165780
> *im going to ask u to model for my bike that day :biggrin:
> *



da would be $10.00 make sure u pay me :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 3 2009, 12:01 PM~13166172
> *da would be $10.00 make sure u pay me  :biggrin:
> *


never mind forget it lol


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 3 2009, 12:03 PM~13166193
> *never mind forget it lol
> *


just get him a .50 raider sticker and he will be happy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:31 PM~13166472
> *just get him a .50 raider sticker and he will be happy
> *


 :biggrin: true


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:31 PM~13166472
> *just get him a .50 raider sticker and he will be happy
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Keeping it at the top!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 3 2009, 11:31 AM~13166472
> *just get him a .50 raider sticker and he will be happy
> *


Que onda Locos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2009, 09:11 PM~13185185
> *Keeping it at the top!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2009, 09:11 PM~13185185
> *Keeping it at the top!
> *



of who?


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 5 2009, 11:29 AM~13190624
> *what up :biggrin:
> *





q vo homie, how u been


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 5 2009, 10:35 AM~13190136
> *of who?
> *


Huh?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 5 2009, 12:18 PM~13191229
> *Huh?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*SHAAAUUUU!!!!*



:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 5 2009, 01:19 PM~13191251
> *:biggrin:
> *





 



:roflmao:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

$100 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Is da same I offer $100.00 last year? $70.00 this year :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


 :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 7 2009, 06:34 PM~13211985
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! {SOCIOS}! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:yes: takin the cadi for sure


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT..........again :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RUTHIE got skills


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we should have a dunk tank




















:cheesy: 



u missed it in King City


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 09:47 AM~13236154
> *we should have a dunk tank
> 
> 
> ...


ya! ya! dunk tank :yes: :yes: :biggrin: matter fact you guys can go ahead an set it up where we setup k....haha lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 10:47 AM~13236154
> *we should have a dunk tank
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 10 2009, 10:52 AM~13236206
> *ya! ya! dunk tank  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin: matter fact you guys can go ahead an set it up where we setup k....haha lol
> *




wow ur jus all full of joy arent u !


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 10:42 AM~13236109
> *RUTHIE got skills
> 
> 
> ...


I would re-do everything but the dunk booth... Too cold!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 11 2009, 11:41 AM~13248747
> *I would re-do everything but the dunk booth... Too cold!
> *



oh come on GUERITA is getting in 2 :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 10:42 AM~13236109
> *RUTHIE got skills
> 
> 
> ...




DjRuthie and DjKrazy in the mix...SpinNin all your Old School Hitz!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 11 2009, 10:45 PM~13256073
> *DjRuthie and DjKrazy in the mix...SpinNin all your Old School Hitz!
> 
> 
> ...


Say.... I like the way that sounds!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2009, 12:09 PM~13248947
> *oh come on GUERITA is getting in 2  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: No way Jose. :guns: :guns:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 02:26 PM~13261648
> *:nono: No way Jose.  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 11 2009, 11:41 AM~13248747
> *I would re-do everything but the dunk booth... Too cold!
> *


Dont be a poor sport Ruthie! Uce Family bring plenty of dry towels. Gonna be at least 90 degrees there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 02:26 PM~13261648
> *:nono: No way Jose.  :guns:  :guns:
> *




:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 12 2009, 04:07 PM~13262514
> *Dont be a poor sport Ruthie! Uce Family bring plenty of dry towels. Gonna be at least 90 degrees there :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. Let me think about it? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :nono: NO!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 08:08 PM~13264820
> *LOL.. Let me think about it? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nono: NO!
> *



how bout a burrito de huevos con chorizo? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 09:08 PM~13264820
> *LOL.. Let me think about it? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nono: NO!
> *


hey ruthie. i get to meet you again at the show....i dont know if flip will be rollin with me but im going to be there fo sho


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2009, 08:36 PM~13265174
> *how bout a burrito de huevos con chorizo?  :biggrin:
> *


With salsa? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 08:39 PM~13265215
> *hey ruthie. i get to meet you again at the show....i dont know if flip will be rollin with me but im going to be there fo sho
> *


Tell him I said " You better come Dorkis" :biggrin:. Look foward to seeing you too!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Mar 8 2009, 07:52 PM~13220406
> *:yes:    takin the cadi for sure
> *


yeah what he said :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 08:08 PM~13264820
> *LOL.. Let me think about it? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nono: NO!
> *


Haaa you thought about it for two seconds! U funny.... OK but dont forget us Uso's out there stop by snap some pix and say :wave: sistah! See you soon


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2009, 08:36 PM~13265174
> *how bout a burrito de huevos con chorizo?  :biggrin:
> *


And two or three chots a Patronz :0


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

cant wait to goto theshowive never been there before ,ill be bringing these 2 bikes 
see you soon guys


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

So, wheres the pre party goin down? Anything on Saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 15 2009, 12:35 AM~13284265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 10:05 PM~13266366
> *With salsa? :biggrin:
> *




anything 4 u :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

how bout a burrito de huevos con chorizo?



> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 13 2009, 05:20 PM~13274052
> *And two or three chots a Patronz :0
> *


Eww.. That's sounds like something I will end up regreting.. If you know what I mean.  Not a good combo.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 16 2009, 03:18 PM~13297092
> *anything 4 u  :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha.. I wish!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 15 2009, 12:35 AM~13284265
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT SOCIOS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 16 2009, 06:05 PM~13298517
> *Ha ha.. I wish!
> *



who got u this plate?











:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 09:55 AM~13304366
> *who got u this plate?
> 
> 
> ...


wow she can eat ware dose it go


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 09:55 AM~13304366
> *who got u this plate?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 09:55 AM~13304366
> *who got u this plate?
> 
> 
> ...


DAM She can get down for a lil thing! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> who got u this plate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> > who got u this plate?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 18 2009, 03:27 PM~13317739
> *your lucky i like gorditas..lol.
> *


I served myself the plate.. one for me and one for the ass! Oh, and I like gorditos too.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 18 2009, 03:28 PM~13317756
> *I served myself the plate.. one for me and one for the ass! Oh, and I like gorditos too.
> *


hey nextime I'll serve them both que no ? por plis :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 18 2009, 03:31 PM~13317785
> *hey nextime I'll serve them both que no ? por plis :worship:  :worship:
> *


Sounds bueno!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Check out Mikes car, it's ready for our show.  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=247181&st=6560


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 17 2009, 05:52 PM~13308650
> *DAM She can get down for a lil thing!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Whats Good Socios! We all ready to ride up cant wait!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

allways great show. me and my homie hawiian punch will be there. never miss it.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 21 2009, 08:53 AM~13345386
> *Whats Good Socios! We all ready to ride up cant wait!
> *




:yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BombDeville_@Mar 21 2009, 05:29 PM~13348521
> *allways great show. me and my homie hawiian punch will be there. never miss it.
> *



You must be Pablo :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 22 2009, 08:29 AM~13352301
> *You must be Pablo :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Yeah that's Pablo


----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

yea, hi lisset and family finnally learning this thing as u can tell best wishes to u and yours, see u thier or probably sooner uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 10:49 PM~12789068
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>If you have any questions send me a PM. :wave:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2009, 12:55 PM~13363311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_DADYSGIRL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE_


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BombDeville_@Mar 21 2009, 06:29 PM~13348521
> *allways great show. me and my homie hawiian punch will be there. never miss it.
> *


What's up Pablo it's me Gabe :wave:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 22 2009, 09:59 AM~13353089
> *Yeah that's Pablo
> *


How are you doing today?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BombDeville_@Mar 22 2009, 06:27 PM~13356496
> *yea, hi lisset and family finnally learning this thing as u can tell best wishes to u and yours, see u thier or probably sooner uffin:
> *


LOL!! It's not to bad. You will soon get the hang of it. :biggrin: See you soon.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 23 2009, 10:19 PM~13369981
> *DADYSGIRL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


Very nice car


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 24 2009, 05:48 PM~13377830
> *Very nice car
> *


_THANKS BRO, LOTS OF HARD WORK._


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT couple of my homies from Alma Latina in carson city are gonna roll down for the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

2 more months... Cant wait!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 11:24 AM~13385445
> *2 more months... Cant wait!
> *


Hi Ruthie, How are you?


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 24 2009, 09:57 AM~13373334
> *How are you doing today?
> *


I was doing good yesterday and even better today!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 25 2009, 01:31 PM~13386584
> *Hi Ruthie, How are you?
> *


I'm doing good, thank you for asking. Its was really nice to have meet you at the show.


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Mar 25 2009, 01:13 AM~13382670
> *TTT couple of my homies from Alma Latina in carson city are gonna roll down for the show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 11:24 AM~13385445
> *2 more months... Cant wait!
> *


:yes: Iknowha!!!! yet it seems like its takin a year to get here. Is there gonna be any parties on the Saturday before the show? :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 25 2009, 10:34 PM~13392643
> *:yes: Iknowha!!!! yet it seems like its takin a year to get here. Is there gonna be any parties on the Saturday before the show? :cheesy:
> *


Not to sure?


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 02:15 PM~13386970
> *I'm doing good, thank you for asking. Its was really nice to have meet you at the show.
> *


It was nice to have met you also, I'm pretty sure i'll see you at more shows this year.  :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 26 2009, 07:44 AM~13394773
> *It was nice to have met you also, I'm pretty sure i'll see you at more shows this year.    :biggrin:
> *


I hope so!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 25 2009, 12:34 PM~13386603
> *I was doing good yesterday and even better today!! :biggrin:
> *


Orale..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 25 2009, 10:45 AM~13385650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOKTURNAL OF SAN JOSE IS IN. SEE YOU THERE!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Mar 26 2009, 11:04 AM~13396459
> *NOKTURNAL OF SAN JOSE IS IN. SEE YOU THERE!!!!!
> *



thax 4 da support


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 26 2009, 10:56 AM~13396376
> *Orale..
> *


Hi Lisset how are you today? :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 26 2009, 11:34 AM~13397358
> *Hi Lisset how are you today? :cheesy:
> *


Oh, I am just peachy :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 09:49 PM~12789068
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>If you have any questions send me a PM. :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

CANT WAIT !! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Mar 29 2009, 04:38 PM~13424600
> *CANT WAIT !! :biggrin:
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

road trip! 

see you fellas there....


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 30 2009, 10:40 AM~13431819
> *road trip!
> 
> see you fellas there....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 30 2009, 09:40 AM~13431819
> *road trip!
> 
> see you fellas there....
> *



I finally get to meet Rod Stewart in person. hno: :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 28 2009, 09:09 AM~13415777
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Mar 29 2009, 03:38 PM~13424600
> *CANT WAIT !! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: 

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT otra vez :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Mar 29 2009, 04:38 PM~13424600
> *CANT WAIT !! :biggrin:
> *


X1964


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

hno:


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

:biggrin:    :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't forget every body that we will be raffling off a really nice Lowrider Bike this year . The paint and body work is being sponsored by Henry of Henry's Auto body & Paint in Tracy Ca. as soon as it's finished we'll post up some pics.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

WAT COLOR SO I CAN DO THE SEAT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 30 2009, 10:05 PM~13439366
> *WAT COLOR SO I CAN DO THE SEAT
> *


Patience Mikey Patience


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yeah and patience is not a color Mikey :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL OK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 30 2009, 10:12 PM~13439458
> *LOL OK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 30 2009, 10:03 PM~13439353
> *Don't forget every body that we will be raffling off a really nice Lowrider Bike this year . The paint and body work is being sponsored by Henry of Henry's Auto body & Paint in Tracy Ca. as soon as it's finished we'll post up some pics.
> *


koo hope to bring it to san jose. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Mar 31 2009, 10:37 PM~13450475
> *koo hope to bring it to san jose. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 31 2009, 02:20 PM~13445846
> *
> *


You have been MIA... :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 1 2009, 05:12 AM~13451872
> *:h5:
> *


Cute High-five.. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA HOUSE_


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 1 2009, 07:52 PM~13459186
> *SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


  Right on homies


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

wats happening gabe and fam , sorry ididnt get bak to u sooner dont get on much, doing well, thanks for asking, still working on the caddi , lil by lil , u know how that goes gotta be lowridin though.(AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN) gabe hows ur ride comeing halla back love u guys pablo pedejo aka bomb de ville xxx still in the game... :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 1 2009, 07:52 PM~13459186
> *SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE! :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BombDeville_@Apr 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13461247
> *wats happening gabe and fam , sorry ididnt get bak to u sooner dont get on much, doing well, thanks for asking, still working on the caddi , lil by lil , u know how that goes gotta be lowridin though.(AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN) gabe hows ur ride comeing halla back love u guys pablo pedejo aka bomb de ville xxx still in the game... :roflmao:
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Apr 3 2009, 08:36 PM~13479450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:420: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Apr 7 2009, 06:20 AM~13504580
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Adrian how you doing?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2009, 10:14 AM~13506384
> *Whats up Adrian how you doing?
> *


GOOD VERY GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Apr 7 2009, 06:01 PM~13511142
> *GOOD VERY GOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RANFLAS MAGAZINE will be covering the show


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

waiting on confirmation from homie Javier to see if they will come out and cover the show


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 8 2009, 10:03 AM~13517315
> *waiting on confirmation from homie Javier to see if they will come out and cover the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 8 2009, 10:03 AM~13517315
> *waiting on confirmation from homie Javier to see if they will come out and cover the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MAGAZINE COVERAGE
BY:





















AND 

STREELOW MAGAZINE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

VIDEO COVERAGE BY:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

VIDEO COVERAGE BY:










SERG OR BRO your tags r expired :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2009, 10:47 AM~13528207
> *MAGAZINE COVERAGE
> BY:
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

GOT LOWRIDER COLORING BOOKS..CHECK OUT.. OTHER ITEMS.. RONNIES COLORING BOOKS  THANKS...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2009, 10:48 AM~13528213
> *VIDEO COVERAGE BY:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hopefully we can make this show....I know its a good one....TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2009, 02:41 PM~13563368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 11 2009, 10:34 PM~13550820
> *Hopefully we can make this show....I know its a good one....TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS ILL BE IN LA CASA!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

COVERAGE BY:




























*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

WHATS UP WHATS UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 11:13 AM~13572796
> *COVERAGE BY:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Apr 14 2009, 07:34 PM~13578246
> *WHATS UP WHATS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up E ? How you doing bro


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTThe Socios shows are one of my favorite shows in Sac!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Apr 14 2009, 07:34 PM~13578246
> *WHATS UP WHATS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 15 2009, 09:28 AM~13582838
> *TTThe Socios shows are one of my favorite shows in Sac!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

X2


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

still got tickets


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm gonna be staying with family for the show that weekend! They live across from Arco Arena. How for is the show from there can one you Uso's tell me Thanks PM would help. Fa'afetai and One Love.........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 16 2009, 04:21 PM~13597922
> *I'm gonna be staying with family for the show that weekend! They live across from Arco Arena. How for is the show from there can one you Uso's tell me Thanks PM would help. Fa'afetai and One Love.........
> *


Its not that far, maybe 15, 20 minutes away. The show is south of where your going to be and on 99 except of 5.


----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

TTT for SOCIOS C.C. you guys know how to put together a good show. Looking foward to this one


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Marty_@Apr 16 2009, 11:48 PM~13602936
> *TTT for SOCIOS C.C. you guys know how to put together a good show. Looking foward to this one
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2009, 11:41 PM~13602894
> *Its not that far, maybe 15, 20 minutes away. The show is south of where your going to be and on 99 except of 5.
> *


Thanks Uso! One love..........


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2009, 12:01 PM~13606675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice flyer my primos ride looks good on there. Lots of support from Reno coming through for this one


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13619164
> *Nice flyer my primos ride looks good on there.  Lots of support from Reno coming through for this one
> *


Yeah Joe's Sedan Delivery looks good


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SOCIOS THIS IS LOOKN 2 BE A GREAT TURNOUT :cheesy: I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13619164
> *Nice flyer my primos ride looks good on there.  Lots of support from Reno coming through for this one
> *



thanks 4 da support


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD. 
ELK GROVE, CA 95758 
1 877 863 4780

*If anyone needs different options for any reason, please let us know and we will help you out.  *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2009, 12:36 PM~13631520
> *Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
> 9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD.
> ELK GROVE, CA 95758
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: might have to come up the day before :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 01:23 PM~13631911
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: might have to come up the day before  :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I am too. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 01:23 PM~13631911
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: might have to come up the day before  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 19 2009, 11:54 AM~13621796
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 01:23 PM~13631911
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: might have to come up the day before  :biggrin:
> *


Lets Roll Jesse!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 16 2009, 03:21 PM~13597922
> *I'm gonna be staying with family for the show that weekend! They live across from Arco Arena. How for is the show from there can one you Uso's tell me Thanks PM would help. Fa'afetai and One Love.........
> *


your not that far from the spot it is about 15-20 min away i live right down the street from arco so if u need help there hit me up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

i will be there again.... maybe we can finally give me my trophy from last years show.... that would be nice


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by srt9_@Apr 20 2009, 10:47 PM~13638932
> *i will be there again.... maybe we can finally give me my trophy from last years show.... that would be nice
> *


 :0 It's still in my garage waiting for you . I will bring it to the show :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 20 2009, 05:05 PM~13634336
> *Lets Roll Jesse!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Q-vo Socios Family hope you guys have a great show this year.we will be there again next year not able to make it out this year.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Apr 20 2009, 10:07 PM~13638395
> *your not that far from the spot it is about 15-20 min away i live right down the street from arco so if u need help there hit me up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good Looking out G Dogs! I'll do that Uso........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2009, 10:08 PM~13650382
> *
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 21 2009, 09:08 AM~13641462
> *Q-vo Socios Family hope you guys have a great show this year.we will be there again next year not able to make it out this year.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2009, 12:36 PM~13631520
> *Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
> 9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD.
> ELK GROVE, CA 95758
> ...


TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

4 weeks Fellahz! and Ruthie you know I can leave you out girl!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2009, 07:54 AM~13676643
> *
> *



Are you guys going to raffle off a bike this year :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 24 2009, 02:42 PM~13680115
> *Are you guys going to raffle off a bike this year :biggrin:
> *


Yup We'll have more info later it's still at the shop getting worked on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 24 2009, 02:42 PM~13680115
> *Are you guys going to raffle off a bike this year :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Just waiting for the frame to come back from the painter. Its going to be another good one this year. Special thanks to Henrys for hooking up the paint job. :thumbsup: This is what the frame looks like. Cant wait to see it when it comes back. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13683539
> *
> *


 :wave: Sup Jesse I'll take plenty pix today at Low Vintage for you homie just like you was there uce! Have fun take pix of the Monterey show bro!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT....Homiez
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 25 2009, 08:12 PM~13689247
> *www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209+Apr 25 2009, 12:56 PM~13686901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

anything in sacramento for cinco de mayo weekend?


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 25 2009, 04:57 AM~13684857
> *:wave: Sup Jesse I'll take plenty pix today at Low Vintage for you homie just like you was there uce! Have fun take pix of the Monterey show bro!
> *



thanks bro


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

This is always very difficult to post the rules for the hop; everyone always has their own rules and got their own opinions. So with that said, at the SOCIOS show a single pump to the face is a single pump regardless of how many batteries or modifications people have done to their cars. The same stands for the double pump category. 

====PAYOUT FOR THE HOP====

3 CARS MAKE A CLASS/CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE & DOUBLE. ANY ADDITIONAL CARS THAT PARTICIPATE IN A CATEGORY THEIR REGISTRATION MONEY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT.

Same rules as last year, like someone said before, SWING WHAT YOU BRING!


$100.00 pay out :dunno:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13711050
> *$100.00 pay out  :dunno:
> *


*Special thanks to Bad Company64 for clearing up the typo's. :biggrin: :cheesy:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2009, 08:03 PM~13683036
> *:yes:  Just waiting for the frame to come back from the painter. Its going to be another good one this year. Special thanks to Henrys for hooking up the paint job.  :thumbsup: This is what the frame looks like. Cant wait to see it when it comes back.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  I'm gonna buy a few tickets try to win it for my niece :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:41 PM~13711838
> *I was just checking the math and it does not seem to add up :0
> 
> If we are paying $40.00 each to enter X 3 entries = $120.00
> ...


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 28 2009, 10:09 PM~13724380
> *I was just checking the math and it does not seem to add up  :0
> 
> If we are paying $40.00 each to enter X 3 entries = $120.00
> ...


Socios is forkin out the big bucks. :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 28 2009, 09:09 PM~13724380
> *So the brake down is we put up 100 dollars per category and what ever entry money comes in for that category goes in the pot. </span> :biggrin:
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>I also edited my previous post.  :biggrin:*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 28 2009, 10:15 PM~13725446
> *Socios is forkin out the big bucks. :roflmao:
> *


Cuales big bucks. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I am glad that Bad Company 64 cleared up the typo's I made. :uh: :ugh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Almost time!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 29 2009, 10:43 AM~13729324
> *Almost time!
> *



I hope u don't change your mind at da last minute bout showing up :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2009, 10:53 AM~13729456
> *I hope u don't change your mind at da last minute bout showing up  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks who's talking.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 29 2009, 11:04 AM~13729575
> *Looks who's talking.
> *




hehehehehehehe I seen ur pics at da TRAFFIC picnic :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2009, 11:07 AM~13729610
> *hehehehehehehe I seen ur pics at da TRAFFIC picnic  :cheesy:
> *


It was a great show... everything is so different out there.


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Imperials will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 29 2009, 11:15 AM~13729721
> *It was a great show... everything is so different out there.
> *



you should go to their show is off da hook


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2009, 11:32 AM~13729918
> *you should go to their show is off da hook
> *


I have to agree with you.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2009, 11:32 AM~13729918
> *you should go to their show is off da hook
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Apr 29 2009, 11:19 AM~13729775
> *Imperials will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2009, 12:36 PM~13631520
> *Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
> 9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD.
> ELK GROVE, CA 95758
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2009, 09:04 AM~13728027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THIS WIL BE MY FIRST YEAR THERE.LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Apr 30 2009, 12:07 PM~13743577
> *THIS WIL BE MY FIRST YEAR THERE.LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup:
> *


me too!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 10:08 AM~13742891
> *ill be there
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54+Apr 30 2009, 11:07 AM~13743577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the support. I believe you will be impressed with our show and you will definitely make it an annual show for you to attend. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 01:13 PM~13744418
> *me too!!!!
> *


me three!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 1 2009, 09:30 AM~13754070
> *TTT
> *


X916


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 1 2009, 09:30 AM~13754070
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2009, 02:24 PM~13757137
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 1 2009, 11:28 PM~13762037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



SOCIOS will be there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JAGSTER will have a booth in our show, so place your orders










JAGSTER made my bike sproket :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2009, 10:03 PM~13768352
> *JAGSTER will have a booth in our show, so place your orders
> 
> 
> ...


Thats BAD ASS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2009, 10:03 PM~13768352
> *JAGSTER will have a booth in our show, so place your orders
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That's gonna look great Jesse! He did a bad ass job..


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2009, 10:03 PM~13768352
> *JAGSTER will have a booth in our show, so place your orders
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2009, 09:03 PM~13768352
> *JAGSTER will have a booth in our show, so place your orders
> 
> 
> ...



:h5: Looks good Jesse. :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Man the trophies look really nice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

6 CARS FROM IMPALAS[CHICO] PLAN ON MAKN IT TO YOUR SHOW C U THEN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

It's almost Showtime


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2009, 10:03 PM~13768352
> *JAGSTER will have a booth in our show, so place your orders
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 2 2009, 10:12 PM~13768425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



greacias can't wait to see the custom pedals that he is making 4 me


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

50's Semi-Original</span>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 4 2009, 09:04 PM~13786134
> *greacias can't wait to see the custom pedals that he is making 4 me
> *


Cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*All categories for the show</span>*

Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
Single Pump
Double Pump
Car Dancer
Long Distance
Hot Rod
Pre-50's Original
Pre-50's Semi-Original
Pre-50's Street
Pre-50's Custom
Original 50's
50's Semi-Original
<span style=\'colorurple\'>50's Street
50's Custom
50's Truck Street
50's Truck custom
Original 60's
Original 60's Convertible
60-64 Convertible Street
60-64 Convertible Custom
65-69 Convertible Street
65-69 Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
70's convertible
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import Street
Euro/Import custom
SUV Street
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
89 & Below Luxury Street
89 & Below Luxury CUSTOM
90 & ABOVE Luxury STREET
90 & ABOVE Luxury Custom
Low Rod street
Low Rod custom
El Camino/Ranchero
Special Interest vehicle
Muscle Car
Under Construction
Motorcycle Street
Motorcycle Custom

Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Best Mural
Best Paint
Best Display
Best Engraving 
BEST UNDERCARIAGE
BEST MULTI-COLOR PAINT

Best of Show Bike
Best of Show


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@May 4 2009, 07:09 AM~13777396
> *6 CARS FROM IMPALAS[CHICO] PLAN ON MAKN IT TO YOUR SHOW C U THEN :biggrin:
> *


Right on Impalas you guys always come through to our show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 3 2009, 07:52 PM~13774584
> *Man the trophies look really nice  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I wana see :biggrin: sneak peak :roflmao: TTT socios cant wait...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

what up socios looks like we are going to make this show GRANDE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 5 2009, 01:58 PM~13793451
> *I wana see :biggrin: sneak peak :roflmao: TTT socios cant wait...
> *


not yet Bub


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 5 2009, 08:31 PM~13798521
> *not yet Bub
> *


 :roflmao: ok..dam only like 19days away hno: times flying :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

2 more weeks.....cant wait~


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 5 2009, 08:24 PM~13797599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 5 2009, 10:42 PM~13799219
> *:roflmao: ok..dam only like 19days away hno: times flying :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah man time is coming around quick. Showtime is almost here


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 5 2009, 04:23 PM~13795544
> *
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 5 2009, 01:58 PM~13793451
> *I wana see :biggrin: sneak peak :roflmao: TTT socios cant wait...
> *


i want to c to :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 4 2009, 09:24 PM~13786440
> *All categories for the show</span>
> 
> Bike Street Custom
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 6 2009, 01:29 AM~13800183
> *2 more weeks.....cant wait~
> *


X916


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 04:47 PM~13807098
> *TTT
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: Tiffany


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 6 2009, 08:02 PM~13809342
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Tiffany
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: Jesse


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: 18 more days for the show.....SOCIOS in da HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 7 2009, 02:38 PM~13817703
> *:biggrin: 18 more days for the show.....SOCIOS in da HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 5 2009, 10:42 PM~13799219
> *:roflmao: ok..dam only like 19days away hno: times flying :thumbsup:
> *


Dam Bub just seen the most members trophy and it looks hella nice . I wonder which club is going to take it home


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 7 2009, 07:52 PM~13821407
> *Dam Bub just seen the most members trophy and it looks hella nice . I wonder which club is going to take it home
> *


k lets get ah sneak peak :biggrin: :roflmao: hhhmmmm..... :dunno: geuss whell see real soon huh! :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d841wH4yn8Q&feature=related
i dont no little birdy said NOR CAL RIDAHZ COMING DEEP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@May 8 2009, 01:18 AM~13823756
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d841wH4yn8Q&feature=related
> i dont no little birdy said NOR CAL RIDAHZ COMING DEEP
> *


I HEARD THAT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@May 8 2009, 01:18 AM~13823756
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d841wH4yn8Q&feature=related
> i dont no little birdy said NOR CAL RIDAHZ COMING DEEP
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 8 2009, 03:40 PM~13829707
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 8 2009, 06:24 PM~13831050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 8 2009, 03:40 PM~13829707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Henry  Thanks so much for you help


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 8 2009, 03:40 PM~13829707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 10:44 PM~12789001
> *More information to be posted soon. </span>
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my bike parts, still need to be chrome











:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2009, 10:12 PM~13840969
> *my bike parts, still need to be chrome
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

ITS A GOOD SHOW IMMA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE...GOTTA WEDDING ON SAT..CARSHOW SUN..TEENA MARIE AVERAGE WHITE BAND CONCERT MONDAY :uh: :uh: LOOK LIKE I BETTER INVEST IN SOME CRANK :0  JUS PLAYING :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 9 2009, 11:16 PM~13840987
> *:0
> :worship:
> *



:biggrin: 


I was trying to get it done 4 our show but not enough time


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Jesse! Your busy up there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

hno: 2 weeks away


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 06:26 AM~13841945
> *Hey Jesse!  Your busy up there.
> *



:biggrin: 

happy mother's day


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

Hoping to make this show,project just about completed!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 10 2009, 02:20 PM~13844776
> *Hoping to make this show,project just about completed!!!!
> *


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

14 days till showtime


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer+May 10 2009, 07:24 PM~13847478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danny better bring the sun block it's going to be HOT!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

AZZZZTECAS WILL BE THERE!..SHAOoOO....WHATS UP JESS! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE'LL BE THERE !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 11 2009, 09:42 AM~13851276
> *AZZZZTECAS WILL BE THERE!..SHAOoOO....WHATS UP JESS! :biggrin:
> *



q vo bro see you there


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its almost time,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 11 2009, 11:43 AM~13852364
> *coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

we need to do a roll call topic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my new bike n pendant



















now all I need is the bike :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 08:13 AM~13861446
> *my new bike n pendant
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That's nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 09:25 PM~13858490
> *we need to  do a roll call topic
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476169


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2009, 06:18 PM~13856180
> *ttt  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up Tiny...what have you been up to? :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:19 AM~13862640
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476169
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Jess!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 12:52 PM~13864208
> *Hey Jess!
> *



HOLA! :wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 01:45 PM~13864691
> *HOLA!  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Ciao Jesse!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 11 2009, 12:56 PM~13853084
> *its almost time,
> *


Yup :yes: What's up Bobby?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I think I'm liking da gold 1 too


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:19 PM~13870141
> *I think I'm liking da gold 1 too
> 
> 
> ...


They're both nice. Got a close up of the gold one Jesse?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Almost that time.


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

x2 looking forward to it :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@May 13 2009, 09:01 AM~13872684
> *x2 looking forward to it :wave:
> *


X916


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 13 2009, 08:45 AM~13872563
> *Almost that time.
> *



I'm bringing the dunk tank :cheesy: 














:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just added to the coverage list










a new mag that is coming out


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:30 AM~13872981
> *I'm bringing the dunk tank  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds cool!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 13 2009, 10:54 AM~13873708
> *Sounds cool!
> *



u saying da cuz u know i don't got 1 :angry:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:41 AM~13873090
> *just added to the coverage list
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit who did the logo??lol!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 12:14 PM~13874404
> *oh shit who did the logo??lol!!
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 12:19 PM~13874445
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


ok..ok.. i did foo...lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 12:21 PM~13874457
> *ok..ok.. i did foo...lol!!  :biggrin:
> *




no te creo :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 12:31 PM~13874545
> *no te creo  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


no way??k i guess i didnt..lol!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 12:32 PM~13874559
> *no way??k i guess i didnt..lol!!!
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 12:13 PM~13874388
> *u saying da cuz u know i don't got 1  :angry:
> *


Nuh uh! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 13 2009, 02:04 PM~13875345
> *Nuh uh!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 13 2009, 02:05 PM~13875360
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey you,
How you been? Haven't seen you in many many many moons ago.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 13 2009, 02:31 PM~13875665
> *Hey you,
> How you been? Haven't seen you in many many many moons ago.
> *


I have been cool .... where you been hiding at? You going to be at the show next week?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 13 2009, 02:04 PM~13875345
> *Nuh uh!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 11:32 AM~13874552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:09 PM~13880166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool Jesse!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Orale almost show time


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 13 2009, 03:44 PM~13876443
> *I have been cool .... where you been hiding at? You going to be at the show next week?
> *


Yes and you know this.... MAN!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 07:24 AM~13883345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:39 PM~13880568
> *Looks cool Jesse!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

this dropped off, so I have to


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 01:36 PM~13886616
> *this dropped off, so I have to
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 14 2009, 02:55 PM~13887401
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

itll be a good show cant wait


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Lowrider bike coming soon


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

damn! 10 days away!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 15 2009, 07:26 AM~13894671
> *damn! 10 days away!
> *


yup 10 more hno: . So how's that 65 coming along?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2009, 07:01 AM~13894499
> *Lowrider bike coming soon
> *


More pics on that soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Everyone will have a good time here! :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

QUOTE(Bad Company 64 @ Apr 28 2009, 09:09 PM) 
I was just checking the math and it does not seem to add up 

If we are paying $40.00 each to enter X 3 entries = $120.00 

So we are actually paying $40.00 to win $60.00 if there are 3 entries 

3 cars 100.00 – 40.00 = 60.00 
2 cars 80.00 – 40.00 = 40.00 
Total for all cars (5 entries) = 180.00 – 40.00 = 140.00 
Doesn't seem to be to encouraging 

Last year I blew a $200.00 tire on my dually on my way there, I am not trippin though count me in see you there 


You know what I just realized that I worded my message wrong. If three cars show up for the hop the pay out will be $220. If 5 cars show up the pay out will be 300 bucks. 
So the brake down is we put up 100 dollars per category and what ever entry money comes in for that category goes in the pot. 

I also edited my previous post. 
Pay out still sucks.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 15 2009, 08:25 PM~13901379
> *QUOTE(Bad Company 64 @ Apr 28 2009, 09:09 PM)
> I was just checking the math and it does not seem to add up
> 
> ...


If you sponsor some money it will be more.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 15 2009, 09:40 PM~13902022
> *If you sponsor some money it will be more.
> *


UH OH!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we are not going to be bringing the impala to hop this year


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 16 2009, 08:22 AM~13904349
> *we are not going to be bringing the impala to hop this year
> *



Haven't had a chance to call you back.. :uh: been really busy. It's cool  :biggrin: Talk to you later.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bejeweled_65, Capital City Ent.


1 anonymous... hno: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 16 2009, 09:35 AM~13904808
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bejeweled_65, Capital City Ent.
> 1 anonymous... hno:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


I don't know how to do the anonymous thing or why it's needed. Aren't we supposed all be family??

:wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone there!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 16 2009, 07:22 AM~13904349
> *we are not going to be bringing the impala to hop this year
> *


STILL BUSTED ?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 16 2009, 01:34 PM~13906224
> *STILL BUSTED ?
> *


yup :angry:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT

1 week hno: 
so much 2 do,so little time :banghead:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Lets do it SOCIOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AL FEDERATIONS (Jan 26, 2008)

TTT FEDERATION C.C GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 17 2009, 09:26 PM~13916254
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 16 2009, 09:08 PM~13908924
> *TTT
> 
> 1 week hno:
> ...




hope you have fun and do good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 01:30 AM~13917769
> *
> *


Just got back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2009, 01:36 AM~13917776
> *Just got back
> *


Damn, I was going to upload alot of pics but Im just going to go to bed and do it in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2009, 09:27 AM~13895123
> *yup 10 more hno: . So how's that 65 coming along?
> *


sloooooow! But now that the Town car is done, we about to really get moving on it!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

souds like we will have a few chapters sending cars your way. Chico should have 5 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The homeboys from Lo*Lystics will be there.. What time gates open on Sunday?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

6 more days


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

its like Wrestlemania all over again....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 18 2009, 06:18 AM~13918197
> *sloooooow! But now that the Town car is done, we about to really get moving on it!
> *


So Maybe we"lll bust out around the same time cause mine is taking a long time also  



> _Originally posted by rolnr63+May 18 2009, 07:00 AM~13918390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 16 2009, 07:30 PM~13908643
> *yup :angry:
> *


THATS SUCK ....THE HAYWARD SHOW WAS GREAT ENTERTAINMENT :biggrin: 
WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE MONSTER IN ACTION AGAIN


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+May 16 2009, 09:35 AM~13904808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I found out who it was... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Weather is going to be hot, don't forget the sun block. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 18 2009, 09:19 AM~13919574
> *THATS SUCK ....THE HAYWARD SHOW WAS GREAT ENTERTAINMENT  :biggrin:
> WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE MONSTER IN ACTION AGAIN
> *



:werd:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2009, 09:08 AM~13919462
> *
> Right on Noel @7am but Raj wont wake up till the last minute :biggrin:
> 
> *



Gabe Raj is always on time, what are you talking about... :ugh: 


















:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2009, 08:08 AM~13919462
> *So Maybe we"lll bust out around the same time cause mine is taking a long time also
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 18 2009, 08:47 AM~13919802
> *Gabe Raj is always on time, what are you talking about... :ugh:
> :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


We actualy debated this yesterday :roflmao: :roflmao: We ended up compromising.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 18 2009, 08:43 AM~13919244
> *6 more days
> *


Uce Family shined up and ready to ride!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 18 2009, 10:09 AM~13919984
> *We actualy debated this yesterday  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  We ended up compromising.
> *



LOL!! I wonder what agreement you came up with. :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We should be there EARLY ....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 18 2009, 12:12 PM~13921891
> *LOL!! I wonder what agreement you came up with. :cheesy:
> *


I see reg is from 7AM to 11AM, so I guess we will be their at 10:59. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 18 2009, 01:21 PM~13921992
> *We should be there EARLY ....
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 18 2009, 01:24 PM~13922032
> *I see reg is from 7AM to 11AM, so I guess we will be their at 10:59. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And you are not joking...  












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 18 2009, 01:24 PM~13922032
> *I see reg is from 7AM to 11AM, so I guess we will be their at 10:59. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Weather is lookin good  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@May 18 2009, 03:04 PM~13923153
> *Weather is lookin good    :biggrin:
> *



I hope is not too hot :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 18 2009, 03:05 PM~13923167
> *I hope is not too hot  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Cant be any worse then Fresno yesterday! Ohhh Weee!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 18 2009, 03:07 PM~13923193
> *Cant be any worse then Fresno yesterday! Ohhh Weee!
> *



I heard it was burning in Fresno?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 18 2009, 01:12 PM~13921891
> *LOL!! I wonder what agreement you came up with. :cheesy:
> *


Eh Uce I googled the college and shit locks my computer up! What hwy is the Center Parkway off 99 or 5? How far from Arco Arena? Thanks


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 18 2009, 03:11 PM~13923243
> *Eh Uce I googled the college and shit locks my computer up! What hwy is the Center Parkway off 99 or 5? How far from Arco Arena? Thanks
> *


TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 18 2009, 03:11 PM~13923243
> *Eh Uce I googled the college and shit locks my computer up! What hwy is the Center Parkway off 99 or 5? How far from Arco Arena? Thanks
> *


You have to jump on the 99. Give us a call and we can help you with directions. From Arco, jump on the 5 then take 50 towards Lake tahoe and then 99 to Fresno. Go about 9 miles get off on Calvine/Consumnes Rd. Take a right until you hit the first light, the college will be on the left hand side and that is Center Parkway. :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 18 2009, 04:24 PM~13924134
> *You have to jump on the 99. Give us a call and we can help you with directions. From Arco, jump on the 5 then take 50 towards Lake tahoe and then 99 to Fresno. Go about 9 miles get off on Calvine/Consumnes Rd. Take a right until you hit the first light, the college will be on the left hand side and that is Center Parkway.  :cheesy:
> *


whats theee address got that gps dont leave home w/o it


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

were thinking of going how far is it from fresno tuf e nuf maybe in the house


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anyone from the modesto area going besides be?

im trying to roll with some other people


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 18 2009, 07:58 PM~13926624
> *anyone from the modesto area going besides be?
> 
> im trying to roll with some other people
> *


i'm rolling up hit me up.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@May 17 2009, 10:19 PM~13917253
> *hope you have fun and do good
> *


hope i have fun! you meen you aint coming wit me? :twak: :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:around: Cant Wait


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just a reminder you can bring in ice chest with waters/sodas . Please *do not bring any alcohol to this event *I know some of you like to be discreet about things like that and sneak it in . If you get caught with any you will be asked to leave the event and possibly get a ticket for drinking in public .Remember we will have Police officers and Security guards checking the area . So I'm just asking please don't be the one to ruin the event for everybody else  Oh and no BBQ pits allowed either we will have food vendors selling food at a reasonable price


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 18 2009, 07:30 PM~13926220
> *were thinking of going how far is it from fresno  tuf e nuf maybe in the house
> *


My homie trailered his car from the show yesterday to Sacramento and he made it just under 3 hours. The show is south Sacramento so you dont get any bad traffic coming in or out. The show is also right off the freeway so its easy on and off.  

For those coming from the south...

*If you are coming up 99*

Your going to go threw Elk Grove and then after that you will see the Calvine/Consumes exit. Take the exit and go left over the free way past the Target. The college will be on the left after the second light. Cant miss it.  

*If you are coming from hwy 5*

There is no easy way to cut accross from 5 to 99. The best thing to do is take hwy 4 in Stockton to 99 from 5 or 50 from 5 to 99. If you do end up on 5, take the Meadowview/ Pocket Exit and head east. Its alot of stop lights and a few curves but it wont take you directly to the show. After you end up on 99 head south and the show will be at the next exit.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2009, 09:32 PM~13928256
> *Just a reminder you can bring in ice chest with waters/sodas . Please no BBQ pits allowed either we will have food vendors selling food at a reasonable price
> *


Just a reminder that this is a School and open flames (propane/charcoal) are not allowed on campus. We give you the option of eating at the show or you can go to one of the many establishments around the corner from the college.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 11:54 PM~13930106
> *Just a reminder that this is a School and open flames (propane/charcoal) are not allowed on campus. We give you the option of eating at the show or you can go to one of the many establishments around the corner from the college.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 19 2009, 08:38 AM~13932333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 18 2009, 07:25 PM~13926169
> *whats theee address got that gps dont leave home w/o it
> *


 :cheesy: 

8401 Center Parkway, Sacramento


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Just got some pictures of the Bike we are going to raffle off and its badass!!! OMG the winner is going to be very happy! Henry should be posting some pictures soon…  :h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2009, 10:40 AM~13933634
> *Just got some pictures of the Bike we are going to raffle off and its badass!!! OMG the winner is going to be very happy! Henry should be posting some pictures soon…  :h5:
> *



:uh: 

u can't come in here n don't post pics :angry: :angry:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

2009 SOCIOS LOWRIDER RAFFLE BIKE


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia+May 19 2009, 01:49 PM~13936045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 19 2009, 01:49 PM~13936045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider+May 19 2009, 12:08 PM~13934830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como te quedo el ojo... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 19 2009, 01:49 PM~13936045
> *
> Henry you are badass, the bike is beautiful!!! :cheesy: :h5:*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 19 2009, 01:54 PM~13936092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2009, 02:18 PM~13936415
> *Como te quedo el ojo... :0  :cheesy:
> *



asi


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 19 2009, 01:54 PM~13936092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 19 2009, 02:45 PM~13936746
> *asi
> *


HAHAHA!!!
Its sick huh, to bad we can't get tickets :banghead:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 19 2009, 02:58 PM~13936942
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2009, 02:59 PM~13936955
> *HAHAHA!!!
> Its sick huh, to bad we can't get tickets  :banghead:
> *



I'm taking a leave of absent for the 24th :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 19 2009, 03:01 PM~13936986
> *I'm taking a leave of absent for the 24th  :biggrin:
> *



DONT TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THAT YOU CAN HAVE 25TH OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 18 2009, 03:09 PM~13923218
> *I heard it was burning in Fresno?
> *


It was 105 at 1:30 I know it got hotter! We loaded the cars at 9pm and it was still 99 Uce! See you Sunday Jesse going up to chill with the family Sat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 18 2009, 04:24 PM~13924134
> *You have to jump on the 99. Give us a call and we can help you with directions. From Arco, jump on the 5 then take 50 towards Lake tahoe and then 99 to Fresno. Go about 9 miles get off on Calvine/Consumnes Rd. Take a right until you hit the first light, the college will be on the left hand side and that is Center Parkway.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Got it see you there.....


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WHOS GOIN TO THIS SHOW CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL ANY ONE FROM THE 559


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Almost show time....too bad I gotta leave the Kutty at home...oh well I'll bring the camera!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

can we bring an ice chest with entry :yes: :no:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG+May 19 2009, 07:17 PM~13939900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 19 2009, 01:49 PM~13936045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Henry :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 19 2009, 08:38 AM~13932333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


couple people asking about 26 inch bikes what catergory will them be ? all street and all mild bikes or ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

AH SHIT!
4 DAYS AWAY!!!!
ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN No.CAL!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13939024
> *It was 105 at 1:30 I know it got hotter! We loaded the cars at 9pm and it was still 99 Uce! See you Sunday Jesse going up to chill with the family Sat. :thumbsup:
> *




see u there bro!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 20 2009, 05:25 AM~13944154
> *AH SHIT!
> 4 DAYS AWAY!!!!
> ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN No.CAL!!
> *


Have to agree with this comment..... Exicited to see the Lowrider fam. Almost time!!!! YAayo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@May 20 2009, 01:56 AM~13943643
> *couple people asking about 26 inch bikes what catergory will them be ? all street and all mild bikes or ?? :biggrin:
> *


Right now all two wheelers are competing against each other in street, mild and full. But if enough bikes in a different class then we might be able to open another category.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Weather is going to be nice.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2009, 09:19 AM~13945898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



89 2 hot 4 me :angry: :biggrin: but da ladies wear less :cheesy: 


muchos tacos de ojo :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2009, 09:05 AM~13945704
> *Right now all two wheelers are competing against each other in street, mild and full. But if enough bikes in a different class then we might be able to open another category.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 20 2009, 08:43 AM~13945441
> *Have to agree with this comment..... Exicited to see the Lowrider fam. Almost time!!!! YAayo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by:









wit their model


















wit their model









wit their cover model


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 10:04 AM~13946392
> *coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH ...... 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

see u there homie


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 11:33 AM~13947292
> *see u there homie
> *



Jess,
I think them people have been calling but I'm at work....if you talk to them have them leave a message and I'll get back to them after work.

See everyone on Sunday.


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

HOW ABOUT KUTTYS MODELS HE GOT SOME COOL ONES


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 20 2009, 12:32 PM~13947771
> *Jess,
> I think them people have been calling but I'm at work....if you talk to them have them leave a message and I'll get back to them after work.
> 
> ...



yes he told me he called you I'll pm u da number :biggrin: thanks again


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Que paso pinche Faider? hasta que te voy a ver este ano..... ay te veo el Domingo guey :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:0 i can feel the heat its getting closer!  :biggrin:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 20 2009, 01:10 PM~13948157
> *Que paso KING RAIDER? hasta que te voy a ver este ano..... ay te veo el Domingo guey :biggrin:
> *




see u there bro


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@May 20 2009, 06:32 PM~13951250
> *:0  i can feel the heat  its getting closer!      :biggrin:
> *



You mean NO FOGGGG!!!! :0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@May 20 2009, 12:41 PM~13947879
> *HOW ABOUT KUTTYS MODELS HE GOT SOME COOL ONES
> *



I'm working on it....we'll see.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 10:04 AM~13946392
> *coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...




Is it me or does ruthie looks hot then ever?


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Dam ive bin driking too much i thaught the show was going to be saturday! good thing my bro. called me and told me sunday :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 10:04 AM~13946392
> *coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...



and just cause you know we got to represent for the socios. here is last year footage :0 










available at the show also we cant forget our new dvd EYE CANDY :0 










and some sample pics  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477770


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 09:21 AM~13945926
> *89 2 hot 4 me  :angry:  :biggrin:  but da ladies wear less  :cheesy:
> muchos tacos de ojo  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche guey, pero tienes rason. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT for Socios!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just a reminder you can bring in ice chest with waters/sodas . Please *do not bring any alcohol to this event *I know some of you like to be discreet about things like that and sneak it in . If you get caught with any you will be asked to leave the event and possibly get a ticket for drinking in public .Remember we will have Police officers and Security guards checking the area . So I'm just asking please don't be the one to ruin the event for everybody else  Oh and no BBQ pits allowed either we will have food vendors selling food at a reasonable price


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

is it cool to bring a generator for power?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 21 2009, 07:07 AM~13956078
> *is it cool to bring a generator for power?
> *


What will you be using it for?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 20 2009, 10:12 PM~13953845
> *and just cause you know we got to represent for the socios.  here is last year footage :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 18 2009, 01:24 PM~13922032
> *I see reg is from 7AM to 11AM, so I guess we will be their at 10:59. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Yeah hold it open we should be there around 10:58 then. Have to make sure we beat Raj and crew in the door. Keep us out the dirt Lissete!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by:









wit their model


















wit their model









wit their cover model















































available at the show also we cant forget our new dvd EYE CANDY :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2009 Raffle bike. :biggrin: 



































$1 a ticket. Must be present to win. Pics of the complete bike 5/23.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

IT LOOKS CHINGON! I LIKES :thumbsup: 

COUNT ME IN FOR I TICKET!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 21 2009, 09:48 AM~13957431
> *Yeah hold it open we should be there around 10:58 then. Have to make sure we beat Raj and crew in the door.  Keep us out the dirt Lissete!!! :biggrin:
> *


Look what you started Raj... :angry: 
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



What's up Bob, there is no more dirt we have our show in the new paved area.  The dirt is left for the spectators. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 21 2009, 12:05 PM~13959508
> *Look what you started Raj... :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What's up Bob, there is no more dirt we have our show in the new paved area.   The dirt is left for the spectators. :0  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: I'll try to get them there early :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I CANT MAKE IT. ITS MY SONS BDAY PARTY. I HOPE ITS GOSE DOWN NICE. 

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY

J.G.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2009, 09:49 AM~13957437
> *coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 20 2009, 10:12 PM~13953845
> *and just cause you know we got to represent for the socios.  here is last year footage :0
> 
> 
> ...


trust me buy it ,i was there n theres lots 2 c..!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@May 21 2009, 03:55 PM~13961489
> *trust me buy it ,i was there n theres lots 2 c..!!!!!!!!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2009, 04:04 PM~13961574
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


what up raider.c u guys on sunday.AZTECAS will b there. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@May 21 2009, 04:32 PM~13961812
> *what up raider.c u guys on sunday.AZTECAS will b there. :biggrin:
> *



c u there


my bike padels made by JAGSTER heading to the chrome shop


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> and just cause you know we got to represent for the socios. here is last year footage :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

PRETTY SURE WELL BE THERE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2009, 05:43 PM~13962487
> *c u there
> my bike padels made by JAGSTER heading to the chrome shop
> 
> ...


hey!! those sure do look alot like mine :angry: 


hahah jk

there looking nice! i cant wait to c this bike, when will it be out?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2009, 05:43 PM~13962487
> *c u there
> my bike padels made by JAGSTER heading to the chrome shop
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2009, 09:49 AM~13957437
> *coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...


their might be one more magazine covering this event


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13965170
> *their might be one more magazine covering this event
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ??


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: *FRESNO NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE AT THIS EVENT!!!!!!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 21 2009, 08:19 PM~13963982
> *PRETTY SURE WELL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13965170
> *their might be one more magazine covering this event
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT
couple more days :ugh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 21 2009, 08:43 PM~13964275
> *hey!! those sure do look alot like mine :angry:
> hahah jk
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 I don't want them then :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2009, 07:58 AM~13968044
> *:0  :0  :0  I don't want them then  :biggrin:
> *


 the raiders are number 1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 22 2009, 08:01 AM~13968066
> *we cant help the raiders are number 1 :biggrin:
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mybad


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13965170
> *their might be one more magazine covering this event
> *




:0 speak on it........


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

show is almost here cant wait


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2009, 04:43 PM~13962487
> *c u there
> my bike padels made by JAGSTER heading to the chrome shop
> 
> ...


*Those are the UGLYEST pedals ive ever seen! :biggrin: 


NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 22 2009, 09:34 AM~13968889
> *Those are the BEST pedals ive ever seen! :biggrin:
> RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



why tank u :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2009, 08:50 AM~13969106
> *why tank u  :biggrin:
> *


CULERO :angry: 











:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 22 2009, 09:52 AM~13969122
> *CULERO :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

see u on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Premier C.C will be there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2009, 07:58 AM~13968044
> *:0  :0  :0  I don't want them then  :biggrin:
> *


i was kidding man, my bike is retired anyways lol :biggrin: 


but i like them!! so when will the bike be out? i need to see this


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@May 21 2009, 01:31 PM~13959778
> *:wave:  I'll try to get them there early :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Thank you Meghan :cheesy: See you Sunday. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 22 2009, 10:59 AM~13969817
> *Premier C.C will be there
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support. See you Sunday...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 22 2009, 11:41 AM~13970427
> *i was kidding man, my bike is retired anyways lol :biggrin:
> but i like them!!  so when will the bike be out? i need to see this
> *



hopefully by san berdooooooooo


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13971203
> *Thanks for the support. See you Sunday...
> *


No problem  Cant wait


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2009, 01:34 PM~13971518
> *hopefully by san berdooooooooo
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 




 ill have my bike there too


we will show them that raider pride


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll have tickets for sale









stop by my booth to buy your tickets




JUST SO EVERY 1 IS CLEAR THIS RAFFLE IS NOT A SOCIOS RAFFLE IS MY OWN.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@May 21 2009, 01:31 PM~13959778
> *:wave:  I'll try to get them there early :biggrin:
> *


Ok then 10:45 it is :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

1. NORCAL RIDAHZ 
2. LUXURIOUS
3. EXOTIC RIDER ( wheel chair) 
4. NOKTURNAL
5. BAY AREA BOSSES
6. GRANDE C.C.
7. FINAL CHAPTER 
8. DEVOTION
9. ALMA LATINA
10. UCE
11. ROLLERZ ONLY
12. THEE STYLISTICS
13. IMPERIALS
14. POOR BOYS C.C.
15. AZTECAS
16. FEDERATION
17. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
18. BROWN PERSUASION
19. IMPALAS
20. CALI LIFE
21. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
22. FIFTY 1 FIFTY
23. LOLYSTICS
24. LOW VINTAGE
25. JUST ROLLIN C.C.
26. ROYAL IMAGE CC 
27. CARNALES UNIDOS
28. BLVD IMAGE 
29. INSPIRATIONS
30. LETHAL LOWS
31. PREMIER C.C
32. VIP
33. SWIFT
34. BLVD KINGS 
35. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
 dang lookn good!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One more day...... :biggrin:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2009, 05:43 PM~13962487
> *c u there
> my bike padels made by JAGSTER heading to the chrome shop
> 
> ...


hey jessie can you hook me up with a set :biggrin: its for my boys bike :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

1. NORCAL RIDAHZ 
2. LUXURIOUS
3. EXOTIC RIDER ( wheel chair) 
4. NOKTURNAL
5. BAY AREA BOSSES
6. GRANDE C.C.
7. FINAL CHAPTER 
8. DEVOTION
9. ALMA LATINA
10. UCE
11. ROLLERZ ONLY
12. THEE STYLISTICS
13. IMPERIALS
14. POOR BOYS C.C.
15. AZTECAS
16. FEDERATION
17. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
18. BROWN PERSUASION
19. IMPALAS
20. CALI LIFE
21. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
22. FIFTY 1 FIFTY
23. LOLYSTICS
24. LOW VINTAGE
25. JUST ROLLIN C.C.
26. ROYAL IMAGE CC 
27. CARNALES UNIDOS
28. BLVD IMAGE 
29. INSPIRATIONS
30. LETHAL LOWS
31. PREMIER C.C
32. VIP
33. SWIFT
34. BLVD KINGS 
35. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
35. CHICANO LEGACY c.c. SF
36.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ELITE CC


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

CUSTOM FANTASIES WILL B THERE 2 SUPPORT, ALONG WIT SUM SOLO RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 20 2009, 08:43 AM~13945441
> *Have to agree with this comment..... Exicited to see the Lowrider fam. Almost time!!!! YAayo
> *



LOOK AT RUTHIE DANCIN N HITTIN THEM SWITCHES! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 10:44 PM~12789001
> *More information to be posted soon. </span>
> 
> 
> ...



It's tomorrow!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just a reminder you can bring in ice chest with waters/sodas . Please *do not bring any alcohol to this event *I know some of you like to be discreet about things like that and sneak it in . If you get caught with any you will be asked to leave the event and possibly get a ticket for drinking in public .Remember we will have Police officers and Security guards checking the area . So I'm just asking please don't be the one to ruin the event for everybody else  Oh and no BBQ pits allowed either we will have food vendors selling food at a reasonable price


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 23 2009, 02:21 AM~13976397
> *LOOK AT RUTHIE DANCIN N HITTIN THEM SWITCHES!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin
> 
> 
> ...


big chuco rappin on my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 23 2009, 09:20 AM~13977509
> *big chuco rappin on my bike
> *


All I saw was Ruthie and Miss Tasty dancing. :biggrin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

looks like its going to be a good turn out better than last weeks show in frsno! Man i cant wait much props to SocioS !!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@May 23 2009, 10:32 AM~13977932
> *looks like its going to be a good turn out better than last weeks show in frsno! Man i cant wait much props to SocioS !!
> *


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Getting ready to head put in a few !!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Getting ready to head Out in a few !!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2009, 09:59 AM~13977725
> *All I saw was Ruthie and Miss Tasty dancing.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: you'll see ruthie on my bike tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

Henry and his crew well be there.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13975340
> *1. NORCAL RIDAHZ
> 2. LUXURIOUS
> 3. EXOTIC RIDER ( wheel chair)
> ...


36 TUF E NUF


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 23 2009, 04:14 PM~13979847
> *:cheesy: you'll see ruthie on my bike tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


Would'nt miss it for the world.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

4 cars from chico will be there


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

i will be there.............


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 22 2009, 11:19 PM~13082649
> *papa smurf is going to be there...!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats my boy angelo...........


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

SEE ALL TOMORROW COMPAS.


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

i'll be out there 2morrow hope itz not goin 2 be dead out there..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@May 23 2009, 10:54 PM~13982033
> *i'll be out there 2morrow hope itz not goin 2 be dead out there..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@May 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13982033
> *i'll be out there 2morrow hope itz not goin 2 be dead out there..
> *


:roflmao: 
this show is never dead. :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@May 23 2009, 10:54 PM~13982033
> *i'll be out there 2morrow hope itz not goin 2 be dead out there..
> *


WE HOPE ITS NOT GONNA BE DEAD OR ILL KICK MY SELF IN THE ASS 4 NOT GOIN THE OTHER WAY :uh: BUT WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be in the house. If you have not been to the this show this is the one that starts the year off. Memorial weekend, Monday is a holiday what else can you ask for.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Fliers are done and will be at the Socios show. Also we would like to thank Gab and Lisset plus the whole Socios family for the help and support on our show. They take the time to hand out fliers to every car that registers the morning of the show and has the D.J. announce it all through the day. Thanks again from the LO*LYSTICS family.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

just got off from work.... getting ready to head out there .... see everyone soon ....


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 23 2009, 11:53 PM~13982352
> *WE HOPE ITS NOT GONNA BE DEAD OR ILL KICK MY SELF IN THE ASS 4 NOT GOIN THE OTHER WAY  :uh: BUT WE WILL BE THERE
> *


This show is never dead...... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 23 2009, 11:55 PM~13982363
> *LO*LYSTICS will be in the house. If you have not been to the this show this is the one that starts the year off. Memorial weekend, Monday is a holiday what else can you ask for.
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:wave: see every1 there!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

On my way with Nokturnal....see everyone there!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

on our way.....LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 24 2009, 07:43 AM~13983170
> *on our way.....LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE
> *


ttt It's today


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

On the road


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

on my way....see you guys their


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 24 2009, 06:43 AM~13983170
> *on our way.....LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin: the few the mighty the BOMB SQUAD


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

I live right by the college just drove by and it looks live up there already


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@May 24 2009, 11:33 AM~13984083
> *I live right by the college just drove by and it looks live up there already
> *


helllzzzz yea lets do it!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

500 plus entries... Great show!


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Any pics yet


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

Best show in Sac since lrm used to come :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

pics????


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JUST GOT HOME. IT WAS OFF THE HOOK! THANKS SOCIOS FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW. CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE.... GETTING BIGGER & BIGGER EVERY YEAR.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

any pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2009, 06:48 PM~13985992
> *JUST GOT HOME. IT WAS OFF THE HOOK! THANKS SOCIOS FOR ANOTHER  GREAT SHOW. CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE.... GETTING BIGGER & BIGGER EVERY YEAR.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

YUP MUCH PROPS TO SOCIOS FOR A BAD ASS SHOW AND ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME DOWN AND SOLO RIDERS THANKS FOR THE SHOW!!!!


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Socios for a good show had a good time


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Socios Did a Great Job! Compadres Bomb Club had FUN!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

UCE AN I HAD A GREAT TIME! REAL GOOD TURNOUT PUSHN 6OO! :0


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

good show just got back


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE SOCIOS A BIG UPS ON THE SHOW. IT WAS MY FIRST SHOW IN NORCAL AND I WAS REALLY IMPRESSED. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT EVENT UP HERE IN NORCAL..........


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 24 2009, 03:44 PM~13985046
> *500 plus entries... Great show!
> *


I WAS TALKING 2 THE JUDGES AN THEY SAID THERE WAS OVER 650 ENTRIES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats to UCE C.C. for winning most members. 22 Entries.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13987130
> *UCE AN I HAD A GREAT TIME! REAL GOOD TURNOUT PUSHN 6OO! :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bad ass show, good job. hope to c some of you at our show june 27th in chico


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Much props from the LO*LYSTICS, Socios does a great job. Like always thanks for a great time.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EVEN LIL EDDIE BLESSED US TODAY WITH HIS PRESENTS!
LUV YA LIL BRO! R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any more pics


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

some pics


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

more


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

[I


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

k im done :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: got alot more pics maybe put them up 2morrow  once again socios had a good time


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

great show! had lots of fun


i will definately be there again next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: 65chevyridah, bigbodylac, DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ, bub916, 1940chevy, socios b.c. prez, Sangre Latina, EL_PORKY65, POISON 831, cook1970, betoscustoms, .L1L CR1M1N4L::, Johnnie, ez money 408, calillak

Thanks for your support. :wave:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

good show and nice ladies Socios Had a good time: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

nice pics everyone............


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Show was off the dam hook, Hear me when I tell you. That mother was going on!!!!! Great job SOCIO'S . You guys might have out grown your venue, 561 entries.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

GREAT SHOW BLVD KINGS HAD A GREAT TIME---- :cheesy: 


WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to Socios for a great show. Good people and lots of quality rides. Also, thanks to Blvd Kings for the hospitality and meeting some great guys. See you at the next show......Premier C.C


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Pops to Socios for a great show....you guys did a great job and glad to see that you guys got a lot of support.....ill be their next year again.....but with some sunblock


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

GREAT SHOW THANKS SOCIOS SEE ALL OF U NEXT YEAR.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: even though we didn't have our rides in the show...we came and supported SOCIOS show. very nice show, always have love for SOCIOS C.C. - ONE LOVE - ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*<span style=\'colorurple\'>GREAT SHOW SOCIOS.... HAD A GOOD TIME... OVER 580 ENTRIES....

HERE IS THE LINK TO VIEW ALL THE PICTURES THAT I TOOK AT TODAYS EVENT... I ONLY SNAPPED A FEW PICTURES... WAS TIRED AFTER DRIVING THE CUTTY TO SAC TOWN.... BOUCING ALL OVER THE 99.... NO TRAILER QUEEN...

<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.editAlbumPhotos&albumID=2113281\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumID=2113281</a>
*_</span>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Socios car club would like to thank everyone that made this show happen. The sponsors, car clubs, solo riders,vendors,Dj Martin the Hitman,and anyone else that was there that made this show a succses. After all the total amount of entries was was 569 plus the five hoppers was 574  This was the biggest show we ever had and we owe it all to everyone that was a part of it.  


I also want to thank all the Socios members and our families for busting there asses that's what makes me proud to be a member of the Socios car club familia


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 25 2009, 07:53 AM~13989356
> *Socios car club would like to thank everyone that made this show happen. The sponsors, car clubs, solo riders,vendors,Dj Martin the Hitman,and anyone else that was there that made this show a succses. After all the total amount of entries was was 569 plus the five hoppers was 574  This was the biggest show we ever had and we owe it all to everyone that was a part of it.
> I also want to thank all the Socios members and our families for busting there asses that's what makes me proud to be a member of the Socios car club familia
> *


 :worship:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 25 2009, 07:53 AM~13989356
> *Socios car club would like to thank everyone that made this show happen. The sponsors, car clubs, solo riders,vendors,Dj Martin the Hitman,and anyone else that was there that made this show a succses. After all the total amount of entries was was 569 plus the five hoppers was 574  This was the biggest show we ever had and we owe it all to everyone that was a part of it.
> I also want to thank all the Socios members and our families for busting there asses that's what makes me proud to be a member of the Socios car club familia
> *


x86 THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

tight ass show :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

good show.................


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Big Ups to all the CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, everyone that made it out to support our show..... best believe SocioS will there for all of your shows.......


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

some pics.........


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

GREAT JOB ON THIS SHOW SOCIOS......I HAVE TO COMMEND YOU GUYS ON THE HOSPITALITY YOU SHOW EVERYONE THAT ATTENDS!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

My Socios CC Family you did a hell of a job at the show yesterday! Uce Family had a great time with great people! Look forward to coming up next year. One Love homies!

















































[







/IMG]








































































































[/quote]


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Great show Socio's!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Family 1st C. C. had a blast.


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

HAD A BLAST OUT THERE NOTHING BUT *GOODTIMES* ILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR AGAIN  GREAT SHOW


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

GOOD JOB GUYS  ....LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD SHOW


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hats off to Socios for another great car show. It was nice seeing all the homies from the other car clubs out havin fun again !!


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

will post more...............


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

We 've been going to SOCIOS car shows since there first one @ woodland & one thing we love is how well oganized the shows are! GREAT JOB SOCIOS!!!! :thumbsup:  here's some pics i took


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> Thats a badass Vert


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

I SEE A BIGGER VENUE IN THE FUTURE :cheesy: SOME WHERE INDOOR OUTDOOR WIT AC :biggrin: HAHA ONCE AGAIN GREAT JOB!CANT WAIT 4 NEXT YEAR EVEN BIGGER AN BETTER


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2009, 11:25 PM~13987847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

it was a great show 
had fun came home with a 2nd place trophy in the pre 50s custom 
and a few other bay bombs members got awards

thanks to the socios cc for putting on a great show and the college for letting the event being held there

dustin


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

great show socios! hopefull next year ill be there with a ride :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

cant say ive been to a bigger show besides vegas !!


----------



## blvd916 (May 13, 2009)

ANY HOPP PICS ANYONE ?????????


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd916_@May 25 2009, 11:55 AM~13990953
> *ANY HOPP PICS ANYONE  ?????????
> *



*Yeah what he said :biggrin: *


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

big props to SOCIOS c.c the turn out was real good. Had a great time out there and my hat goes off to all the other car clubs that made this event happend.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

GREAT SHOW SOCIOS. VIEJITOS CAR CLUB RENO NEVADA


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Great Show Socios, once again. Perfect day too. -NO-NO Tell Maritn the hitman he wore out my name :roflmao:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

On behalf of Aztecas C.C. Thanks socios for a wonderful Sunday afternoon! Great Job! Cant Wait 4 next year!  Heres a few pictures i took! Enjoy!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTMFT 4 Socios! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

It was good seein u yesterday Jesse!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR MAKING THIS SHOW A GREAT ONE, ALSO THE MAGAZINES AND VIDEO FOR COVERING THE SHOW. ALSO ALL THE FOOD VENDORS AND ALL THE NON FOOD VENDORS. SEE ALL NEXT YEAR


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 25 2009, 02:09 PM~13991989
> *TTMFT 4 Socios!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> It was good seein u yesterday Jesse!
> *



THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSS FOR THE SUPPORT I HOPE EVERY 1 MADE IT HOME SAFE!
TILL NEXT SHOW RITCHIE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

after the show! cant hate on us here!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 01:23 PM~13992106
> *after the show! cant hate on us here!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

badd asss show guys goooood job well be there next year 4 sho lot of nice rides lot of impalas at one show


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT, GREAT JOB SOCIOS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 01:23 PM~13992106
> *after the show! cant hate on us here!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

On behalf of Imperials Car Club and I, just wanted to take some time and thank Socios Car Club for another great show and for the generous hospitality over in Sacremento. We had a great time, met old and new friends, made the trip back home safely and are looking forward to next years venue....thanks.... :biggrin: 

LB


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last pic for now.......










I have about 300 more pictures ...will be posting over the next few days ....keep checking back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 25 2009, 04:01 PM~13992822
> *last pic for now.......
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for your support Uce. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 02:23 PM~13992106
> *after the show! cant hate on us here!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Socios! Gabe thanks for the hook up homie. Great event.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

I would like to say that I had a great time yesterday at the show during registration. I got to see a lot of friends that I had not seen in a while. Thanks to everyone for the support and we hope to see everyone again next year. 

Lisset
:h5:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just want to say thank you again for another great show had a great time and I got in trouble yesterday it was me and my wife anniversary but you no i couldn't miss this show :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

gret show thanks socios!! ALOT OF BEAUTIFIL CARS!


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 01:23 PM~13992106
> *after the show! cant hate on us here!!
> 
> 
> ...


sure cant


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

A COUPLE OF PIC'S FROM THE HOP


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I LIKE THAT LAST PIC....LOL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> after the show! cant hate on us here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THAT 59 IS JUST TOO FUCKIN CLEAN


----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank u guys for having a great show alma latina was happy to be there and be part of the show we look foward to making it an annual show for us thanks again


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

DAMM SOCIOS THATS THE BIGGEST SHOW THAT HIT SACRA IN A LONG TIME PUT US BACK ON THE MAP. ONE LUV OLD ILLUSIOS BOMB CLUB, CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE PLANNED FOR NEXT YEAR BUT KEEP IT IN OUR TOWN :biggrin: ALRATO O DOG AN FAMILIA


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

on the way to the show it was a good show


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2009, 07:34 PM~13994919
> *on the way to the show it was a good show
> 
> 
> ...


  was wonderin where yall pics was. :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13994980
> * was wonderin where yall pics was. :thumbsup:
> *


hows it going fam


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2009, 07:43 PM~13995044
> *hows it going fam
> *


HANGIN OUT LIKE SNOTT IN THIS HOT ASS DESERT. :biggrin: TRIED TO MAKE THE SHOW,ENDED UP STAYIN IN EAST PALO ALTO AT A FAMILY PARTY. :barf: HOPE TO SEE YALL ON THE FOURTH


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 25 2009, 07:48 PM~13995117
> *HANGIN OUT LIKE SNOTT IN THIS HOT ASS DESERT. :biggrin: TRIED TO MAKE THE SHOW,ENDED UP STAYIN IN EAST PALO ALTO AT A FAMILY PARTY. :barf: HOPE TO SEE YALL ON THE FOURTH
> *


hopefuly fam as long as my moneys str8 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2009, 07:49 PM~13995134
> *hopefuly fam as long as my moneys str8 :biggrin:
> *


 YEAH REAL TALK :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 25 2009, 08:38 PM~13994980
> * was wonderin where yall pics was. :thumbsup:
> *


Alot of people hate homie! like to act like we arent there! we love it that way though!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 07:54 PM~13995200
> *Alot of people hate homie! like to act like we arent there! we love it that way though!
> *


 YEAH LOVE IT  IT'S MOTIVATION FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@May 25 2009, 07:05 PM~13994611
> *Thank u guys for having a great show alma latina was happy to be there and be part of the show we look foward to making it an annual show for us thanks again
> *



thanks 4 da support ALMA LATINA see u at ur show 6/18/09 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

need to rent a booth next year. sell only sunblock


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

good show, it was hella hot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 25 2009, 02:06 PM~13991955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had a blast Socios.. Good show this year. Thanks for putting Sacramento back on the map!
Your girl, 
Ruthie Skye


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

DAMN RUTHIE I WAS LOOKING 4 U TO TAKE A PIC BY MY RIDE COULDNT FIND YOU


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2009, 06:34 PM~13994919
> *on the way to the show it was a good show
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT TIME WAS THIS? THATS LESS THEN A BLOCK FROM MY SPOT! :0 NEEDA LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME YOU GUNNA TRYN RIDE THRU MY HOOD!LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 25 2009, 09:32 PM~13995644
> *WHAT TIME WAS THIS?  THATS LESS THEN A BLOCK FROM MY SPOT! :0 NEEDA LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME YOU GUNNA TRYN RIDE THRU MY HOOD!LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


few bloccs from my house. dont need a pass to ride through


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

it was about 9am btw


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 07:34 PM~13995681
> *few bloccs from my house. dont need a pass to ride through
> *


HA YOU KNOW THAT! WHATS GUD FAM!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 25 2009, 09:36 PM~13995706
> *HA YOU KNOW THAT! WHATS GUD FAM!
> *


watching my lakers playing with no heart!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 25 2009, 08:12 PM~13995423
> *need to rent a booth next year. sell only sunblock
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks 4 da support


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 07:37 PM~13995723
> *watching my lakers playing with no heart!
> *


K THATS KOO 4ME YA KNOW US KINGS AR LAKER HATERS :roflmao: A THE LINC WAS LOOKN GUD!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Monday night, 9:06 pm, just got home. Gracias Lisette, Adrian, and Jesse "El Raider", for looking out for me. We had a firme time, and met some more firme gente.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

does any one know the guys selling those t shirts there was one that said filipinio with a famous stars and straps f do you guys know how i can get one of those they were two booths from the tattoo booth thanks


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

big props to socios for putting down another tight show, over 500 entries dam, thats tight, its growing bigger and bigger every year, had a blast, and even got a sunburn look forward to next year, see yall then.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS FROM SO. CAL FOR COMMING DOWN MUCH, MUCH PROPS FOR COMING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE MY CLUB WILL MAKE IT DOWN TO SO. CAL. WHEN WE R READY!!!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

p1u.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

excellent show way to start the summer off socios . :thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

YOU GUYS PUT ON A GREAT SHOW, I FORGOT HOW MUCH I MISS THIS SCENE,
AND IT MADE ME A LIL NERVIOUS FOR OUR SHOW COMMING UP IN JULY @ CALEXPO, MIDNIGHTMASS, LOL SHAMELES PLUGG,


P.S. HEY LESETTE MY WIFE LOVED SHOOTING W/ YOUR CAR ON SATURDAY,


THANX POOR BOY JAY & THE POORBOYS C.C.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 25 2009, 09:28 PM~13996346
> *does any one know the guys selling those t shirts there was one that said filipinio with a famous stars and straps  f do you guys know how i can get one of those they were two booths from the tattoo booth thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

*I JUST NOTICED THAT THE LINK I POSTED UP EARLIER WITH THE SHOW PICTURES IS NOT WORKING GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES I WILL POST UP A FEW PICTURES OR I WILL FIX THE LINK....*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

on the way to the show it was a good show 

















































:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*<span style=\'colorurple\'>GREAT SHOW SOCIOS.... HAD A GOOD TIME... OVER 580 ENTRIES....

NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WAS IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FROM THE CENTRAL VALLEY 559

HERE IS THE LINK TO VIEW ALL THE PICTURES THAT I TOOK AT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW EVENT... I ONLY SNAPPED A FEW PICTURES... WAS TIRED AFTER DRIVING THE CUTTY TO SAC TOWN.... BOUCING ALL OVER THE 99.... NO TRAILER QUEEN...

IF YOU TRIED IT BEFORE YES IT WAS BLOCKED OR DID NOT WORK SINCE I HAD MY PROFILE SET TO PRIVATE.... I FIXED THE GLICH SO CHECK THEM OUT BY CLICKIN ON THE LINK BELOW... 

HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THE PICTURES!!!


<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.editAlbumPhotos&albumID=2113281\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumID=2113281</a>
*_</span>


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 25 2009, 03:08 PM~13991977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THANKS TO THE MC FOR ANNOUNCING OUR SHOW, ON SUNDAY JUNE 14, 09 

HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 25 2009, 03:11 PM~13992008
> *THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR MAKING THIS SHOW A GREAT ONE, ALSO THE MAGAZINES AND VIDEO FOR COVERING THE SHOW. ALSO ALL THE FOOD VENDORS AND ALL THE NON FOOD VENDORS. SEE ALL NEXT YEAR
> *


Thank you for another BAD ASS SHOW Fram IMPERIALS CC LA


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

nice show ...nice pics...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Bad ass show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

CONGRATS ON A GREAT SHOW!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tranquilo72_@May 26 2009, 04:45 AM~13998430
> *nice show ...nice pics...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 25 2009, 09:07 PM~13996071
> *Monday night, 9:06 pm, just got home. Gracias Lisette, Adrian, and Jesse "El Raider", for looking out for me. We had a firme time, and met some  more firme gente.
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



glad u made it home safe homie  



> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 25 2009, 09:28 PM~13996346
> *does any one know the guys selling those t shirts there was one that said filipinio with a famous stars and straps  f do you guys know how i can get one of those they were two booths from the tattoo booth thanks
> *



I will pm u his number


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81+May 25 2009, 11:10 PM~13997641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FOR THE SUPPORT!


----------



## onebadlowrider (Oct 15, 2007)

*That was one badass show.

Way better than most Street Low shows

Good food, sexy women and most of all, lots of very nice cars.

The Baybombs had a great time 

That’s SOCIOS*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onebadlowrider_@May 26 2009, 07:59 AM~13999325
> *That was one badass show.
> 
> Way better than most Street Low shows
> ...



thanks for the support


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Best show SAC has seen in YEARS. Great job Socios :thumbsup: Had a good time as always. I will post my pics later. Again great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

anymore of this one :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :worship:  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 26 2009, 08:27 AM~14000196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No offence Miss. Ruthie pero te ves bien fea con esa mendiga playera! :biggrin: 
*
NINERS!*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 25 2009, 02:07 PM~13991965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Love me some Jessica!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14000325
> *No offence Miss. Ruthie pero te ves bien fea con esa mendiga playera! :biggrin:
> 
> HATER SE MIRA MAS BUENA :biggrin:*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14000325
> *No offence Miss. Ruthie pero te ves bien fea con esa mendiga playera! :biggrin:
> 
> NINERS!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 09:52 AM~14000439
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: HATER SE MIRA MAS BUENA :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 10:00 AM~14000540
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



Qvo Rafa u missed a good show :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 09:52 AM~14000439
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: HATER SE MIRA MAS BUENA :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 10:04 AM~14000588
> *Qvo Rafa u missed a good show  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH I SEE  HAD TO STAY LOCAL YOU KNOW HOW THINGS ARE RIGHT NOW. HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR I GET TO MAKE IT. COMGRATS ON A GREAT SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 26 2009, 09:23 AM~14000166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great show ... thanks for everything .... can't wait for next year .....


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN FOR A GREAT SHOW SEE YOU ALL SOON FOR OTHER UPCOMING EVENTS!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob+May 26 2009, 08:39 AM~13999719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the support it wouldn't be a great show if it was not for all da car clubs, solo riders, vendors,spectators and mag coverage, again thanks to all


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

this was a cool show i had a good time out there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 08:52 AM~14000439
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: NINERS! no se ve fea..... se ve horrible! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice Pics Ant :thumbsup:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 26 2009, 10:48 AM~14001084
> *Nice Pics Ant :thumbsup:
> *



thanks again for painting the raffle bike, it came out nice who ever won it must be a happy camper :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

TTT Great Show nice weather :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and whoever did the raffle thanks for the wagon. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 25 2009, 04:42 PM~13993703
> *A COUPLE OF PIC'S FROM THE HOP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Socios car club would like to thank everyone that made this show happen. The sponsors, car clubs, solo riders,vendors,Dj Martin the Hitman,and anyone else that was there that made this show a succses. After all the total amount of entries was was 569 plus the five hoppers was 574  This was the biggest show we ever had and we owe it all to everyone that was a part of it.  
I also want to thank all the Socios members and our families for busting there asses that's what makes me proud to be a member of the Socios car club familia *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 26 2009, 10:48 AM~14001084
> *Nice Pics Ant :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*3 WHEEL 1ST PLACE WINNER !*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 11:39 AM~14001684
> *3 WHEEL 1ST PLACE WINNER !
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the support n congrats :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 25 2009, 09:07 PM~13996071
> *Monday night, 9:06 pm, just got home. Gracias Lisette, Adrian, and Jesse "El Raider", for looking out for me. We had a firme time, and met some  more firme gente.
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



Hello Mike, i am glad you enjoyed the show it was nice seeing you.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14000325
> *No offence Miss. Ruthie pero te ves bien fea con esa mendiga playera! :biggrin:
> 
> NINERS!
> *


You know what, If wearing the jersey make me ugly... then im ugly!  RAIDERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 25 2009, 10:03 PM~13996910
> *YOU GUYS PUT ON A GREAT SHOW, I FORGOT HOW MUCH I MISS THIS SCENE,
> AND IT MADE ME A LIL NERVIOUS FOR OUR SHOW COMMING UP IN JULY @ CALEXPO, MIDNIGHTMASS, LOL SHAMELES PLUGG,
> P.S. HEY LESETTE MY WIFE LOVED SHOOTING W/ YOUR CAR ON SATURDAY,
> ...



Whats up Jay :wave: 
Yup it was nice having your girl doing the shoot. The pictures came out badass, hope to see them later this year  
Thanks for the support Jay.


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: socios b.c. prez, EXCANDALOW, El raider, FatAl 63, Ruthie Skye, *1LOWSUV*, ///Juan, 81' Limited, EL PATRON, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, lorenzo, red63rag, ICEE*63


Jesse :0 You missed out :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 26 2009, 02:07 PM~14003188
> *You know what, If wearing the jersey make me ugly... then im ugly!  RAIDERS!!!!!!!
> *




ese guey si esta feo, he just hating :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 26 2009, 01:07 PM~14003188
> *You know what, If wearing the jersey make me ugly... then im ugly!  RAIDERS!!!!!!!
> *


hell nah you ain't ugly you sexxy as hell :worship: but wearin a trash bag at a show.... well that just sucks! :thumbsdown: i went to the show like wheres ruthie wheres ruthie... and as soon as i seen you in the jersey dije ya valio madre :tears: :tears: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

just fuckin wit you girl you know the BOSSES give you shit for being a faider


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 26 2009, 08:39 AM~13999719
> *Best show SAC has seen in YEARS.  Great job Socios  :thumbsup:  Had a good time as always.  I will post my pics later.  Again great show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Bob, for the support. We had a good day on Sunday I am still trying to recuperate  :cheesy:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 01:11 PM~14003234
> *ese guey si esta feo, he just hating  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: calmate pinche pirruris no te mordistes la lengua :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I had a very good time Socios, it was even better this year and can't wait for next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> That 63 is bad ass!!
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *EL SOCIO*, SJ ALLDAY, socios b.c. prez, *1LOWSUV*, EXCANDALOW, odogg's orange 64, hawaiian punch, Ruthie Skye, DOIN_WHAT_I_DO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 02:16 PM~14003288
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: calmate pinche pirruris no te mordistes la lengua :biggrin:
> *



calamte yo soy Juan Camaney masco chicle, bailo tango y tengo viejas de a monton tururu :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

What's up Ruthie Missed you at the show


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 01:24 PM~14003373
> *calamte yo soy Juan Camaney masco chicle, bailo tango y tengo viejas de a monton tururu  :biggrin:
> *


now that i think about it te ves mas como CAPULINA guey :biggrin: o PANCHO PANTERA! :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 02:29 PM~14003423
> *now that i think about it te ves mas como CAPULINA guey :biggrin: o PANCHO PANTERA!  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ahora si te la jalastes :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 02:14 PM~14003260
> *hell nah you ain't ugly you sexxy as hell :worship:  but wearin a trash bag at a show.... well that just sucks! :thumbsdown:  i went to the show like wheres ruthie wheres ruthie... and as soon as i seen you in the jersey dije ya valio madre  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> just fuckin wit you girl you know the BOSSES give you shit for being a faider
> *


Its all love.. I don't take anything personal. I love the Raiders and that's that. I was tempted to burn down the Winer canopy tho.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 26 2009, 02:32 PM~14003458
> *Its all love.. I don't take anything personal. I love the Raiders and that's that. I was tempted to burn down the Winer canopy tho.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
da would of been funny :biggrin: next time


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Loc's tent  


:0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 26 2009, 02:17 PM~14003290
> *I had a very good time Socios, it was even better this year and can't wait for next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 26 2009, 09:46 AM~14000389
> *Love me some Jessica!!!
> *



:biggrin: HOLA JOHNNY


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@May 26 2009, 02:25 PM~14003383
> *What's up Ruthie Missed you at the show
> *


Hey Harold,
Missed you too!!! Didn't get to walk around very much.. u know how it is. I was a big show!!!


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 26 2009, 01:32 PM~14003458
> *Its all love.. I don't take anything personal. I love the Raiders and that's that. I was tempted to burn down the Winer canopy tho.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we would of had to pick up the red phone and been like "RED TEAM GO, RED TEAM GO!" and there would of been a lot of :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 26 2009, 02:32 PM~14003458
> *Its all love.. I don't take anything personal. I love the Raiders and that's that. I was tempted to burn down the Winer canopy tho.
> *


How would you do that when you never even came by to say HI .... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: .... all good i got to see you before you were wearing that trash bag :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 26 2009, 02:34 PM~14003485
> *Loc's tent
> :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YUP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 02:36 PM~14003521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  we would of had to pick up the red phone and been like "RED TEAM GO, RED TEAM GO!" and there would of been a lot of  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche violento...............


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 01:33 PM~14003476
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> da would of been funny  :biggrin:  next time
> *


 :uh: Sigele de metiche guey aver si no te quemo el puestesito donde vendes los chickles :angry: 








:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 02:38 PM~14003547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche violento...............
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i still can't believe we got there so damn early .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

SOCIOS ..... GREAT SHOW .... bigger this year than last year .... 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 02:39 PM~14003554
> *:uh: Sigele de metiche guey aver si no te quemo el puestesito donde vendes los chickles  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya me chigastes :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14000325
> *No offence Miss. Ruthie pero te ves bien fea con esa mendiga playera! :biggrin:
> 
> NINERS!
> *


*THANK YOU RUTHIE!! YOU MADE MY JERSEY LOOK EVEN TIGHTER!! DONT TRIP OFF THAT HATER TALKIN SMACK! RAIDERS ALL THE WAY SEE U AT THE LOWRIDER SHOWS!!!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@May 26 2009, 03:19 PM~14003965
> *THANK YOU RUTHIE!! YOU MADE MY JERSEY LOOK EVEN TIGHTER!! DONT TRIP OFF THAT HATER TALKIN SMACK! RAIDERS ALL THE WAY SEE U AT THE LOWRIDER SHOWS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 26 2009, 02:17 PM~14003290
> *I had a very good time Socios, it was even better this year and can't wait for next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Didnt make it to the tent to see you maybe next time we get the pix Ruthie! Take Care oh and dont pay Bay Area Bosses no mind on the Raider gear I get it all the time they closet Raider Fans :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@May 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13995003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You took some great flix Uso thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2009, 11:34 PM~13997804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You too E nice flix bro sorry I missed you out there saw everyone but you I think Uso! See you soon though I'm sure!


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

>





>





>





> > That 63 is bad ass!!
> > :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> bring more of this out and the shows will get huge


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 26 2009, 05:09 PM~14005110
> *You too E nice flix bro sorry I missed you out there saw everyone but you I think Uso! See you soon though I'm sure!
> *


yeah for sure that big uce


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@May 26 2009, 02:25 PM~14003383
> *What's up Ruthie Missed you at the show
> *


Bruddah Harold looking good out there Hawaiian Punch! Saw you walk up the Uce line up saw you judging didnt wanna bother you Uso! See you soon! Much Aloha... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 26 2009, 05:02 PM~14005052
> *Didnt make it to the tent to see you maybe next time we get the pix Ruthie! Take Care oh and dont pay Bay Area Bosses no mind on the Raider gear I get it all the time they closet Raider Fans :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I'm talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*A special thanks goes out to :*
Henry's Auto Body & Paint (209) 829-6805
Cal West (530) 668-6550
Show Stopper Upholtery (916) 331-2019
ACE Tire & Wheel (916) 728-4100
King of Kali Tattoo & Piercing (916) 489-5464
Golf Cars Unlimited (209) 847-2117
Rodriguez All Bumper Repair (916) 742-3029
Jump N Fun (916) 515-0179
Chill Out Frozen Drinks (530) 681-1450
All CAL Services (916) 395-9275
Thrasher Bros. Automotive Repair (916) 991-3670
El Primo Pizzeria y Taqueria (916) 929-3400
These were our top sponsors for our event .


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 26 2009, 01:59 PM~14003075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks for the pic :thumbsup: :cheesy: it was nice meeting you


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Ranflas cover girl Marisol


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

RUTHIE FUK THE NINERS HUH!... SON MASSS PUTOS! DONT HATE ON RUTHIE 4 WEARIN HER REAL COLORS.....SILVER AN BLACK!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

NINERS CAN SUCK THIS!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 08:16 PM~14007355
> *Ranflas cover girl Marisol
> 
> 
> ...



IT WAS GOOD SEEIN U KUTTY!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 26 2009, 08:22 PM~14007454
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEIN U KUTTY!
> *



U 2 Ritchie!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Very clean 4 from Federation


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Max's 4 from UCE


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14007620
> *Very clean 4 from Federation
> 
> 
> ...



Super clean!!!! Nice car... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 26 2009, 06:06 PM~14005082
> *You took some great flix Uso thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: NO PROBLEM HOMIE....


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 26 2009, 08:21 PM~14007443
> *NINERS CAN SUCK THIS!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MY FRIEND ARE GAY :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 07:40 PM~14007754
> *Max's 4 from UCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 26 2009, 09:15 PM~14008313
> *YOU MY FRIEND ARE GAY :biggrin:
> *



No buddy ______________________________________________________________________>>>


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK GET A LIFE!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING RAIDERS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! R U GONNA TALK ABOUT THE SHOW OR TALK ABOUT YOUR SORRY TEAM!! THATS ANOTHER TOPIC!!!!!!!!! SO GO LOOK FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 26 2009, 04:55 PM~14004975
> *
> *


CE 707 thanks for the video post.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 26 2009, 09:50 PM~14008881
> *CE 707 thanks for the video post.
> *


no problem bro how you been


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 07:26 PM~14007507
> *U 2 Ritchie!
> 
> 
> ...


It was good seeing u to Kutty and thank you for the baddasss pic :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2009, 09:22 PM~14009419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love this 67


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 26 2009, 09:25 PM~14009463
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: love this 67
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2009, 09:44 PM~14008770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2009, 09:27 PM~14009496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shoot love that 68 even more :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 26 2009, 09:31 PM~14009539
> *shoot love that 68 even more :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 26 2009, 09:30 PM~14009530
> *
> *


kinda bad shots.......
the camera lens was dirty from my baby son .....didnt realize it till half way through the pictures


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2009, 09:37 PM~14009600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A bro your 67 was lookn good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14009623
> *A bro your 67 was lookn good
> *


thanks man ....Its actually built for the wifey ...one of these days I will get the interior done ...then it will be complete


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2009, 09:44 PM~14009693
> *thanks man ....Its actually built for the wifey ...one of these days I will get the interior done ...then it will be complete
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

THIS IS HW ITS DONE :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdb3Elg3Gus


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Really nice pictures have been posted.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Clean caddy's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

figure i would end on a good one .....more pics tommarrow


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14007754
> *Max's 4 from UCE
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

NICE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 08:32 PM~14007620
> *Very clean 4 from Federation
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice albert from stockton ca,


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

We had a good time at the show, thanks to the Socios familia for having us. 

Eddie
Blvd Cruisers Magazine


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14007754
> *Max's 4 from UCE
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic of max' ride


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> nice work individuals s.j. all your hard work has paid off


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

The Lovely Ruthie, HittiN' Them Switches on (TONE's 84CUTTY from LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB) !


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@May 26 2009, 09:24 PM~14008433
> *WHAT THE FUCK GET A LIFE!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING RAIDERS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! R U GONNA TALK ABOUT THE SHOW OR TALK ABOUT YOUR SORRY TEAM!! THATS ANOTHER TOPIC!!!!!!!!! SO GO LOOK FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 26 2009, 11:14 PM~14010057
> *We had a good time at the show, thanks to the Socios familia for having us.
> 
> Eddie
> ...




thanks for the support Eddie n crew and good luck on da new journey


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 08:16 PM~14007355
> *Ranflas cover girl Marisol
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

cool video..............

ruthie looking good as always & ms. tasty :0 

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

Good show socios, Henry's body&paint had a good time, thanks for the invite. congrat to the winner of the lowrider bike :thumbsup:. let's get that frame over here for next year raffle :biggrin: . Thanks again for a great show, Socios familia did a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO SOCIOS CC 4 A FANTASTIC SHOW DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO EXSPECT BUT DAMMMMMM THERE WERE ALOT OF CARS THAT SHOWED THERE SUPPORT AND SHOWED THAT THERE STILL CAN BE BIG SHOWS IN SAC TOWN THANK YOU TO ALL THE NORTHENOS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED WE CAN ALL GET ALONG NO MATTER WERE WE DRIVE FROM ITS ALL ABOUT CAR CLUB UNITY AND KEEPING THE LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE WE WILL BE BACK NEXT 4 WHAT WILL PROBABLY BE A BIGGER SHOW THE WAY IT TURNED OUT THIS YEAR  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 27 2009, 08:32 AM~14012520
> *Good show socios, Henry's body&paint had a good time, thanks for the invite. congrat to the winner of the lowrider bike :thumbsup:. let's get that frame over here for next year raffle :biggrin: . Thanks again for a great show, Socios familia did a great job  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 27 2009, 08:32 AM~14012520
> *Good show socios, Henry's body&paint had a good time, thanks for the invite. congrat to the winner of the lowrider bike :thumbsup:. let's get that frame over here for next year raffle :biggrin: . Thanks again for a great show, Socios familia did a great job  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

The winner of the lowrider bike raffle :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 27 2009, 08:42 AM~14012667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  They were really trying to win that bike too.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_the show was great thanks from you know who oh yea if we can get the same spot next year we would love that lol _


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia+May 27 2009, 08:32 AM~14012520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no prob


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

here's a few more pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks every one for posting pics I did not even got 2 see half of this cars


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 27 2009, 08:32 AM~14012520
> *Good show socios, Henry's body&paint had a good time, thanks for the invite. congrat to the winner of the lowrider bike :thumbsup:. let's get that frame over here for next year raffle :biggrin: . Thanks again for a great show, Socios familia did a great job  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Henry for all of your hard work.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2009, 09:38 AM~14013275
> *thanks every one for posting pics I did not even got 2 see half of this cars
> *


ME TOO!  NO CAMERA THIS TIME SORRY.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@May 27 2009, 08:34 AM~14012550
> *:thumbsup: TO SOCIOS CC 4 A FANTASTIC SHOW DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO EXSPECT  BUT DAMMMMMM THERE WERE ALOT OF CARS THAT SHOWED THERE SUPPORT AND SHOWED THAT THERE STILL CAN BE BIG SHOWS IN SAC TOWN THANK YOU TO ALL THE NORTHENOS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED WE CAN ALL GET ALONG NO MATTER WERE WE DRIVE FROM ITS ALL ABOUT CAR CLUB UNITY AND KEEPING THE LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE WE WILL BE BACK NEXT 4 WHAT WILL PROBABLY BE A BIGGER SHOW THE WAY IT TURNED OUT THIS YEAR   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your support Royal Image.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14012745
> * if we can get the same spot next year we would love that lol  [/i]</span></span>
> 
> 
> ...



It worked out pretty good having you park there. LOL!! Thanks for the support Lethal Lows and for sure you can count on having the same spot.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 26 2009, 09:23 PM~14008424
> *No buddy ______________________________________________________________________>>>
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2009, 09:09 PM~14009210
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

D-Cheeze nice pictures. How many did you take...  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 01:56 PM~14015879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i will get the last of the pics up tonight


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 01:59 PM~14015903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a realy good time at the show and to be honest I think you guys should look at getting a bigger spot cuz I have a feeling its going to be even bigger next year


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

nice show socios hope to see u soon in carson :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2009, 02:13 PM~14016057
> *I had a realy good time at the show and to be honest I think you guys should look at getting a bigger spot cuz I have a feeling its going to be even bigger next year
> *


Thank you for the support. We have been receiving a lot of requests for a bigger venue. However the only problem is that we want to continue to have free car shows, meaning don’t want to charge for entrance or parking. We also don’t want to bump the price in the registration. But the other locations we have looked at are so expensive!!! I mean it’s ridiculous. But we will see what we can do. We will figure something out. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Lisette, Adrian, AND Jesse "EL RAIDER"


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 02:59 PM~14016567
> *Thanks Lisette, Adrian, AND Jesse "EL RAIDER"
> *



Glad to see you made it this time. LOL!! You would have had a blast last year aswell. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 27 2009, 03:09 PM~14016663
> *Glad to see you made it this time. LOL!! You would have had a blast last year aswell.  :biggrin:
> *



I made it without wrecking. (LOL)


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 03:11 PM~14016678
> *I made it without wrecking. (LOL)
> *



:angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 02:59 PM~14016567
> *Thanks Lisette, Adrian, AND Jesse "EL RAIDER"
> *




no prob big doggie see around


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 10:59 PM~14009872
> *Clean caddy's
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS FOR THE NICE PIC


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 01:56 PM~14015879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Good job Socios!!!! Sac needed a show like this. Way to put it down for the lowrider community!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2009, 02:13 PM~14016057
> *I had a realy good time at the show and to be honest I think you guys should look at getting a bigger spot cuz I have a feeling its going to be even bigger next year
> *


 :yes: Kern County and San Bernadino County Uce say the makin the trip next year. I'm thinkin Arco Arena Lot :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 27 2009, 01:51 PM~14015821
> *D-Cheeze nice pictures. How many did you take...   :thumbsup:
> *


No Doubt I was with you on near you the whole time wasnt I Rich?


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 27 2009, 04:32 PM~14017640
> *Good job Socios!!!! Sac needed a show like this. Way to put it down for the lowrider community!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 26 2009, 08:21 PM~14007443
> *NINERS CAN SUCK THIS!
> 
> 
> ...


That a Boy Richie Ritch! Told Locs them i'd take them to the Blackhole tailgate they wanted no part of it. Probably cant hang :roflmao:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

It looks like the cars are pretty much covered...so I'll post some detail shots.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Henry's gets down.....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

You know!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 02:59 PM~14016567
> *Thanks Lisette, Adrian, AND Jesse "EL RAIDER"
> *


thank you!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@May 27 2009, 08:34 AM~14012550
> *:thumbsup: TO SOCIOS CC 4 A FANTASTIC SHOW DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO EXSPECT  BUT DAMMMMMM THERE WERE ALOT OF CARS THAT SHOWED THERE SUPPORT AND SHOWED THAT THERE STILL CAN BE BIG SHOWS IN SAC TOWN THANK YOU TO ALL THE NORTHENOS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED WE CAN ALL GET ALONG NO MATTER WERE WE DRIVE FROM ITS ALL ABOUT CAR CLUB UNITY AND KEEPING THE LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE WE WILL BE BACK NEXT 4 WHAT WILL PROBABLY BE A BIGGER SHOW THE WAY IT TURNED OUT THIS YEAR   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS  THANK YOU FOR COMING HOMIES MAYBE SOCIOS CAN DO THE SAME FOR YOU AT YOUR SHOW NEXT YEAR WITH MORE THAN 1 CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Imperials rollin in....CLEAN deuce, one of my favorite rides from the show


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 27 2009, 06:39 PM~14018352
> *GRACIAS   THANK YOU FOR COMING HOMIES MAYBE SOCIOS CAN DO THE SAME FOR YOU AT YOUR SHOW NEXT YEAR WITH MORE THAN 1 CAR  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: look forward to it


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 27 2009, 02:33 PM~14016243
> *Thank you for the support. We have been receiving a lot of requests for a bigger venue. However the only problem is that we want to continue to have free car shows, meaning don’t want to charge for entrance or parking. We also don’t want to bump the price in the registration. But the other locations we have looked at are so expensive!!! I mean it’s ridiculous. But we will see what we can do. We will figure something out.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that is true, not to many shows that are free of this size. It's nice to still have a free show. A good show too. It's always been a good show!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

looking good :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by red63rag_@May 26 2009, 11:48 PM~14010709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 25 2009, 08:52 AM~13990020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 27 2009, 05:39 PM~14018352
> *GRACIAS   THANK YOU FOR COMING HOMIES MAYBE SOCIOS CAN DO THE SAME FOR YOU AT YOUR SHOW NEXT YEAR WITH MORE THAN 1 CAR  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah maybe you can take your cream Regal tambien :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 27 2009, 07:09 PM~14019324
> *Yeah maybe you can take your cream Regal tambien :0  :biggrin:
> *


IF MY WIFE DRIVES IT FUCK IT WHY NOT :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 27 2009, 07:12 PM~14019338
> *IF MY WIFE DRIVES IT  FUCK IT WHY NOT :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u do got point bro :0 :biggrin: i my not have a car but u know me im down for a show


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 27 2009, 07:20 PM~14019425
> *u do got point bro we need to take more then one car :0  :biggrin: i my not have a car put u knowme im down for a show
> *


ORALE SOCIO  LETS GO AND HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin: LETS GO COMPADRE YOUR CAR SHOULD BE DONE BY THEN


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 27 2009, 07:12 PM~14019338
> *IF MY WIFE DRIVES IT  FUCK IT WHY NOT :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14020352
> *
> *


you down to go compadre :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 27 2009, 08:57 PM~14020507
> *you down to go compadre :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I'm down as long as it's on a Sunday


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 27 2009, 09:07 PM~14020646
> *I'm down as long as it's on a Sunday
> *


orale  i'm down for IMPERIALS car show as long its on a Sunday too compa


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 27 2009, 12:51 PM~14015821
> *D-Cheeze nice pictures. How many did you take...   :thumbsup:
> *


i took about 500 :cheesy: ...but around 200 came out screwed up  ....didnt realize my baby son had gotten the lens all dirty till i was about half way through the pictures


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14020718
> *orale  i'm down for IMPERIALS car show as long its on a Sunday too compa
> *


My favorite word *ORALE*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

d-cheeze thanks 4 the pics uce..had my neice's wit me, swear i missed half those cars out there


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few of the family


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 27 2009, 08:31 PM~14020973
> *d-cheeze thanks 4 the pics uce..had my neice's wit me, swear i missed half those cars out there
> *


i felt the same way ....brought my nine year old and and my 11 month old ....seemed like there wasnt enough time to see it all


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few pics as we rolled out







































......I had more pics but they came out messed up


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 09:24 PM~14020883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HELL YA MY SUB MADE THE PICS, SO COOL THANX, DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS MY CAM WAS DEAD. POOR BOY JAY


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 08:18 PM~14020790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint that some shit i thought my caddy was getting no love that day :0 
thanks for the pic bro :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 27 2009, 06:24 PM~14019458
> *ORALE SOCIO  LETS GO AND HAVE SOME FUN  :biggrin: LETS GO COMPADRE YOUR CAR SHOULD BE DONE BY THEN
> *


Shit if my car is done yo tambien voy Socios


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> few pics as we rolled out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 28 2009, 12:21 AM~14022591
> *Shit if my car is done yo tambien voy Socios
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> HELL YA MY SUB MADE THE PICS, SO COOL THANX, DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS MY CAM WAS DEAD. POOR BOY JAY


sorry man that was the only one ....seemed like everytime i tried to take a picture someone was walking in front of the camera  


> aint that some shit i thought my caddy was getting no love that day :0
> thanks for the pic bro :cheesy:


anytime man  



> > few pics as we rolled out
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 28 2009, 08:19 AM~14024071
> *sorry man that was the only one ....seemed like everytime i tried to take a picture someone was walking in front of the camera
> 
> anytime man
> ...



Do you have the skirts?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 09:17 PM~14020773
> *i took about 500  :cheesy: ...but around 200 came out screwed up   ....didnt realize my baby son had gotten the lens all dirty till i was about half way through the pictures
> *



He wanted to take some pictures also. LOL!!! :cheesy: 

D-Cheeze thank you for the support and the love you are showing us for posting so many pictures. I also have some pictures I want to post of the crowds and other stuff, but my friend is taking for ever to forward them to me. :uh: :biggrin: I hope I will be posting them soon. :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 27 2009, 04:41 PM~14017754
> *That a Boy Richie Ritch! Told Locs them i'd take them to the Blackhole tailgate they wanted no part of it. Probably cant hang  :roflmao:
> *


Don't lie brotha .... i told you anytime any day ....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 27 2009, 03:41 PM~14017754
> *That a Boy Richie Ritch! Told Locs them i'd take them to the Blackhole tailgate they wanted no part of it. Probably cant hang  :roflmao:
> *


Ohh hell nah UCE like that! we told you anytime bro! it will be like going shopping at SPIRIT for holloween costumes :biggrin:


any wayz lets take it out on the NINER Faider topic and leave the SOCIOS topic for pictures of that BADD ASS SHOW THEY THREW!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 28 2009, 09:39 AM~14024947
> *Ohh hell nah UCE like that! we told you anytime bro! it will be like going shopping at SPIRIT for holloween costumes :biggrin:
> any wayz lets take it out on the NINER Faider topic and leave the SOCIOS topic for pictures of that BADD ASS SHOW THEY THREW!*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 09:31 PM~14020979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No that is a cool set up! :biggrin: I'm a Pirate!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 28 2009, 07:21 AM~14024090
> *Do you have the skirts?
> *


Yup they will go back on once I shorten the rear end


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

>


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry for the big picts I'm trying to figure out why photobucket has them so big?


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

next year the FLEETWOOD CRUIZER will be in the house layin way low


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@May 28 2009, 03:42 PM~14028154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats burbin is clean!!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@May 28 2009, 05:42 PM~14029838
> *next year the FLEETWOOD CRUIZER will be in the house layin way low
> *


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

CONGRATS HAROLD AND PUNCH ON THE WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are a few


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Few more























































More later


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 28 2009, 08:02 AM~14024539
> *He wanted to take some pictures also. LOL!!! :cheesy:
> 
> D-Cheeze thank you for the support and the love you are showing us for posting so many pictures. I also have some pictures I want to post of the crowds and other stuff, but my friend is taking for ever to forward them to me.  :uh:  :biggrin: I hope I will be posting them soon.  :cheesy:
> *


anytime Lisset ...It was my pleasure ...the show was right on the money ...good people , great cars , nice weather .....couldnt ask for more ....( the tropy wasnt to bad either  )


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 28 2009, 08:57 PM~14032010
> *CONGRATS HAROLD AND PUNCH ON THE WIN :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Trino, How you been? Call me if you get a chance
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 28 2009, 09:29 PM~14032455
> *Few more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
BAY AREA CHAPTER .


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 28 2009, 09:42 PM~14032651
> *anytime Lisset ...It was my pleasure ...the show was right on the money ...good people , great cars , nice weather .....couldnt ask for more ....( the tropy wasnt to bad either    )
> *



Thanks!!

Who ended up taking the most members trophy home? :0


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 29 2009, 10:28 AM~14036134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *3 WHEEL 1ST PLACE WINNER !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2009, 08:30 AM~14036156
> *Thanks!!
> 
> Who ended up taking the most members trophy home? :0
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> >
> 
> 
> thats a nice pic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2009, 08:30 AM~14036156
> *Thanks!!
> 
> Who ended up taking the most members trophy home? :0
> *


I think Kita got it!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 29 2009, 10:59 AM~14037562
> *I think Kita got it!
> *


na it went 2 your chapter u guys had more entries  well thats wat kita said he was duin


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(jbkawai @ May 27 2009, 04:41 PM) 
That a Boy Richie Ritch! Told Locs them i'd take them to the Blackhole tailgate they wanted no part of it. Probably cant hang 


Don't lie brotha .... i told you anytime any day .... 

x2 i got ur back locs niners baybeeeeeeeee


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14036687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to big uce, and kita, for winning the most members, dam we were close, we had 20, and i think they had 2 more, cograts its hard to pull together all the members to show up to a show, we had some members come from fresno, thanks to them, to coming up to nor cal.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2009, 12:01 PM~14037589
> *na it went 2 your chapter u guys had more entries   well thats wat kita said he was duin
> *


Yea he told Mike to take it because we had 8-9 entrees from Alameda County... Kita say he didnt want to take it apart to get it home any ways :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 29 2009, 12:57 PM~14038067
> *congrats to big uce, and kita, for winning the most members, dam we were close, we had 20, and i think they had 2 more, cograts its hard to pull together all the members to show up to a show, we had some members come from fresno, thanks to them, to coming up to nor cal.
> *


You all was on point to Uso! You do it bit everywhere you go! Congrates on your hardware too! See u soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14036687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY USO JOE !
GOT A ENOUGH TOPHIES !
LOL 
CONGRADS ON ALL THE WINS MY BRUDDA !


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14020930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bruddah Harold killin'm wit dat Hawaiian Punch!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2009, 11:01 AM~14037589
> *na it went 2 your chapter u guys had more entries   well thats wat kita said he was duin
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

There's more pics in my topic...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=339479&st=2260


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 30 2009, 08:45 PM~14049383
> *There's more pics in my topic...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=339479&st=2260
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

More pics will be posted up tonight by Raul that our homegirl Tina took


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 29 2009, 03:36 PM~14039683
> *Bruddah Harold killin'm wit dat Hawaiian Punch!
> *


Thanks Bruddah Joe :biggrin: see you at street low


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 1 2009, 09:20 PM~14068216
> *More pics will be posted up tonight by Raul that our homegirl Tina took
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We had a friend of the club take some pictures at the show. Here they are in no specific order.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

tightest thing at the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jun 2 2009, 04:30 PM~14074613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know what, I saw that but I was really busy and I didnt even get a chance to go and look at it but it was a big bird.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 03:51 PM~14074051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jun 2 2009, 03:30 PM~14074613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best of show


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still got more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

I TOOK A GRIP OF PICS..HERE'S SOME THAT I UPLOADED SO FAR..









****








****








****








****








****








****








****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

I TOOK A GRIP OF PICS..HERE'S SOME THAT I UPLOADED SO FAR..









****








****








****








****








****








****








****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for contributing. :thumbsup: If anyone else has pics feel free to post them.  I got a few more.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

AND HERE'S A FEW MORE..









****








****








****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be back with more in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice pictures ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 09:12 PM~14078747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2009, 10:13 PM~14078758
> *nice pictures ...... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. I cant take the credit for them but I will pass it along. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 02:37 PM~14073873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 09:13 PM~14078765
> *Thanks. I cant take the credit for them but I will pass it along.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 lost camera bag ? :biggrin: :0 ......................j/p :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

any of my caddy ? hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14078830
> *any of my caddy ? hno:
> *


Maybe I have to go back and look. I still have about 50 or so pics to post.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

There's more in my topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 2 2009, 10:25 PM~14078937
> *There's more in my topic
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Royal Image C.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Imperials C.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 09:32 PM~14079013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE I AM ..... :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2009, 10:35 PM~14079038
> *THERE I AM ..... :uh:
> *












Lucky guy. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 09:35 PM~14079048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14079079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FLAWLESS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2009, 09:39 PM~14079083
> *FLAWLESS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 10:51 PM~14079233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: socios b.c. prez, exotic rider, OroLac, bub916, red63rag, *onepinchegrandprix*, modiol, bichkikr, mr.lincon


I bet this is your car. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14079245
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: socios b.c. prez, exotic rider, OroLac, bub916, red63rag, onepinchegrandprix, modiol, bichkikr, mr.lincon
> I bet this is your car.  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD GUESS YES :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think thats all I have but I will double check and post them tomorrow. Thanks for checking out the pics.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 09:57 PM~14079280
> *I think thats all I have but I will double check and post them tomorrow. Thanks for checking out the pics.
> *


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 10:57 PM~14079280
> *I think thats all I have but I will double check and post them tomorrow. Thanks for checking out the pics.
> *



GOOD PICS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Orale Raul thanks for posting the pics


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

great pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 10:52 PM~14079242
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammm it :0 firme bombita


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> I TOOK A GRIP OF PICS..HERE'S SOME THAT I UPLOADED SO FAR..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 2 2009, 09:28 PM~14078110
> *I TOOK A GRIP OF PICS..HERE'S SOME THAT I UPLOADED SO FAR..
> 
> *



nice pics..........................






now post that avitar :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 2 2009, 10:32 PM~14079013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am glad we got Tory in some of the pictures. :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 3 2009, 06:57 AM~14080829
> *dammm  it :0  firme bombita
> *


There were alot of nice bombs out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 2 2009, 10:39 PM~14079089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again THANK YOU Tina for the nice pictures.


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 3 2009, 07:06 AM~14080899
> *nice pics..........................
> now post that avitar :biggrin:
> *



LOL..I WOULD IF IT WAS ON THE BACK OF A CLEAN LOWLOW


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 3 2009, 11:50 AM~14083229
> *LOL..I WOULD IF IT WAS ON THE BACK OF A CLEAN LOWLOW
> *


WE CAN MAKE AN EXCEPTION!!! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW. A LOT MORE CARS THAN I EXPECTED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083612
> *WE CAN MAKE AN EXCEPTION!!! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW IMA GET SOME SERIOUS HATERS FOR THIS ONE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 3 2009, 03:33 PM~14085453
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW IMA GET SOME SERIOUS HATERS FOR THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: thank you sweetheart!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Hell yeah SocioS bad ass show one to remember!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks to who ever did this, it's cool.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14099228
> *Thanks to who ever did this, it's cool.
> 
> 
> ...



dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that is nice :biggrin: I like the ending :0


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 4 2009, 07:33 PM~14099228
> *Thanks to who ever did this, it's cool.
> 
> 
> ...


that was a sick little video :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 10:53 PM~14079245
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: socios b.c. prez, exotic rider, OroLac, bub916, red63rag, onepinchegrandprix, modiol, bichkikr, mr.lincon
> I bet this is your car.  :biggrin:
> *





 LOL.... Why would you say that....??


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 10:53 PM~14079245
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: socios b.c. prez, exotic rider, OroLac, bub916, red63rag, onepinchegrandprix, modiol, bichkikr, mr.lincon
> I bet this is your car.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

some pics of the hoppers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14099228
> *Thanks to who ever did this, it's cool.
> 
> 
> ...


X2 VERY GOOD, MY HAT IS OFF TO J.A.M. STAY  FROM VIC UCE STOCKTON.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Jun 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14099228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 3 2009, 03:33 PM~14085453
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW IMA GET SOME SERIOUS HATERS FOR THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> all murals on this car by 4zero8 customs  soo much detail


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Ruthie Knows What Time it is!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Happy B day Lisset  *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 11 2009, 05:55 PM~14164820
> *Happy B day Lisset
> *


x2 :wave: :angel: Have a blessed day!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Jun 11 2009, 05:55 PM~14164820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One day late... :biggrin: I didn't see this one.. :cheesy: 

Thank you!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 3 2009, 03:33 PM~14085453
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW IMA GET SOME SERIOUS HATERS FOR THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


Hot mama!!!!!!


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 12 2009, 07:11 PM~14175576
> *Hot mama!!!!!!
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 3 2009, 04:33 PM~14085453
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW IMA GET SOME SERIOUS HATERS FOR THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


no hating here :thumbsup:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

PSSSST...HEY RAIDER..LOOKY LOOKY WHAT I HAVE...










:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it was coo talking to u GUERITA and WAYNE :biggrin: he was also up in Carson City at the ALMA LATINA carshow


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check out pics of our show at www.piloteando.tv


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 1 2009, 10:13 PM~14358576
> *check out pics of our show at www.piloteando.tv
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 15 2009, 12:26 PM~14195955
> *PSSSST...HEY RAIDER..LOOKY LOOKY WHAT I HAVE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 1 2009, 10:13 PM~14358576
> *check out pics of our show at www.piloteando.tv
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE NEW STYLE BBQ IN MODESTO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 1 2009, 11:40 PM~14359404
> *
> *



thanks to KUTTY for taking the pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 1 2009, 11:48 PM~14359462
> *WHATS UP WITH THE NEW STYLE BBQ IN MODESTO
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485591


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I will also like to thank Javier from piloteando.tv  for posting the pics on his website.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2009, 10:00 AM~14361987
> *I will also like to thank Javier from piloteando.tv  for posting the pics on his website.
> *


LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

here are some pics go to www.piloteando.tv for more pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks again to Hery's Custom for the pait job on the raffle bike


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

this is the biggest show in northern cali make sure you make it this is what it looked like in 2009 dam nere 600 cars :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR SAC-TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low+Dec 31 2009, 10:02 PM~16150500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy new year


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

is this the same show that is on the 30th 20010??????????????


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Friday, April 16th, 2010
Radisson Hotel Grand Ballroom

Live in Concert:
The Miracles 
The Contours 
The Platters feat. Sonny Turner 
& The Crystals 


Tickets on sale at The Radisson Hotel Gift Shop (916) 922-2020, ACME Tops & Tunes (916) 429-2293, online at Ticketmaster.com or charge by phone (866) 448-7849.

This one of a kind event comes to Sacramento and gives audiences a chance to relive the legendary sounds of Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame artists live on one stage in one night. This will be a night to remember to enjoy three decades of hits with the classic sounds of some of the legendary singers and pioneers of Rock, Rhythm and Doo ***. This is definitely a must-see event


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 9 2010, 11:29 AM~17144711
> *is this the same show that is on the 30th 20010??????????????
> *



Yup this is our 2009 (7th annual) topic.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't wait for this one.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------

